# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Dead End

## Волшебный_Эльф

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане.
Пожалуйста, выслушайте меня и, если будет, что ответить, поделитесь своими мыслями.

До августа 2018 года я жил совершенно обычной жизнью, никаких предпосылок для проблем с психикой или навязчивых суицидальных идей не было.
В мае 2018 года я окончил бакалавриат в одном из московских университетов. Мне нравились и само место учёбы, и моя специальность.
После окончания университета я попал в непростую, но совершенно нормальную ситуацию выбора: нужно было решить, чего я хочу от жизни и в каком направлении двигаться дальше. С этой задачей за май-июль я справился, скорректировал базовые жизненные принципы, поставил чёткие цели и составил конкретные планы -- не прожекты, а именно планы, пошаговые руководства к действию. Эти планы включали в себя продолжение обучения, работу по профессии, физуху и много чего ещё.
Я чувствовал себя лучше, чем когда бы то ни было, -- самый скучный и тяжёлый период был позади, я уже многого достиг и знал, что делать дальше. И удача прямо сама шла в руки -- стоило лишь о чём-нибудь подумать, как тут же складывались все условия для достижения желаемого. Как по нотам.
У меня оставалось более-менее свободное время в августе, и я решил потратить его в том числе на проверку собственного здоровья. Было кое-что, что мне не нравилось. В итоге оказался в платной клинике у врача-проктолога. После осмотра тот заверил меня, что жить мне осталось пять минут, и неплохо бы сделать недешёвую операцию. У меня всегда был пунктик насчёт собственного здоровья, а ещё стремление довести себя до идеала, стать этаким сверхчеловеком, чтобы и разум, и тело работали безукоризненно. 
Так что я сразу же согласился на операцию, тут же провели её первый этап, а на выходе мне в морду прилетел список диет и ограничений, о которых до этого и речи не было, хоть про ограничения я и спрашивал. Выяснилось, что мне теперь и пакет из магазина не дотащить, и есть только по расписанию, и вернуться из родного города в Москву к началу учёбы я уже и не успеваю, ведь "приехать три разика" можно с интервалом минимум в две недели. О том, что каждый раз эти две недели я буду дристать кровью, врач тоже предусмотрительно забыл.
А ещё выяснилось, что и сама проблема была надуманной, и операция совершенно ненужной. Операция сама по себе несложная и не опасная, суть не в ней самой (лигирование латексными кольцами, не рекомендую). 
После этого, теряя контроль, я сорвал ещё один свой пунктик, связанный с воздержанием. Именно после этого, если я правильно помню, нервная система не выдержала. Сразу после были разовые кратковременные галлюцинации -- посмотрел в зеркало, и показалось, что черты лица и тело физически обезобразились.
Разумным в этой ситуации было бы не грызть себя почём зря, на время оставить физические нагрузки и сосредоточиться на умственной деятельности -- в ней меня никто не ограничивал. Перестроить свой план. Что я и постарался сделать, однако это не сработало. Деятельность, которую я уже вёл, давалась всё тяжелее, новую подключать не было сил.
В итоге я всё меньше чем-либо занимался, хотя до последнего отчаянно пытался хотя бы поддерживать имеющийся уровень, всё больше тратил время впустую или вовсе ничего не делал.
В сентябре с началом учёбы я окончательно понял, что что-то ОЧЕНЬ не так, уже не мог встать с кровати и просто днями лежал в кровати, ползая до санузла и обратно. Было очень страшно и плохо.
С тех пор прошло уже больше года. В норму я так и не пришёл.

*Резюмируя:*
1) Я был уже измотан "поисками себя" 
+ 
2) Ненужная длительная довольно унизительная операция с сокрытием её последствий, накладывающая множество ограничений без возможности что-либо изменить
+
3) Невроз, связанный с подавлением сексуального инстинкта 
+
4) Иррациональные убеждения -- это очень сложно объяснить, но я с того августа чрезвычайно остро испытываю чувство, которое я для себя называю "рассинхронизация". Всё то, что я писал выше об удаче -- всё это продолжало работать, я прямо отчётливо видел, как все условия для исполнения моих задумок складываются идеально, не подхожу лишь я сам, потому что едва передвигаю ноги. Как будто произошла какая-то ошибка в моём сценарии. И я не знаю, как её исправить.
=
Большое депрессивное расстройство (на сегодняшний день -- 42 балла по шкале депрессии Бека). Это не диагноз, поставленный самому себе с дивана, -- я обращался к психологам-психиатрам-психотерапевтам. Ничего серьёзнее этого пока не ставили.

*Основная текущая проблема:*
Отсутствие каких-либо целей, сил и стремлений. Былые планы, образ действий и способ взаимодействия с миром разрушены. Новых, если они и есть, я так и не нашёл. Да и не уверен, что стоит -- мне нравился мой былой образ жизни и мыслей, но они больше не работают, а других мне вроде и не надо. Я знаю, что _правильно_ делать, чтобы жить качественно, но у меня больше нет никакого желания выполнять эти действия.
Прочитал в соседней теме от пользователя Kales:
_>Всю жизнь у меня есть склонность к каким-то теориям, идеям, как объяснял раньше мой психотерапевт, что мне для жизни нужна четкая структура, если она как-то нарушается, то прям все начинает в сознании рушиться._
У меня всегда был примерно тот же способ взаимодействия с миром. И это отлично работало. Разумеется, планы рушились и раньше, что-то шло не так, как задумано, далеко не всего удавалось достичь. Я редко воспринимал это близко к сердцу. Это ведь нормально, всё не может идти только согласно твоим задумкам.
В этот раз всё принципиально иначе.
Ещё раз подчеркну: проблема не непосредственно в операции или в том, что я до сих пор испытываю галлюцинации. Я описал это для того, чтобы было яснее, как я в жопе оказался. Последствия кривой операции я решил позже, обратившись к другому врачу. 

*Что имеется сейчас (октябрь 2019 года):*
1) М, 22 года. 
2) Живу у родителей, не работаю. В сентябре восстановился в университете с правом на общежитие, но спустя две недели уехал -- стало гораздо хуже. 
3) Абсолютная потеря смысла жизни. Полное отсутствие сил, желаний, воли, интересов. Значительное снижение умственных способностей -- вот это отупение ненавижу больше всего. В любых сложных и неприятных ситуациях просто разворачиваюсь и ухожу, решать их энергии нет. 
4) Почти полностью оборвал социальные контакты. 
5) Противен сам себе, просто тяну время.
6) Большое количество разных проблем со здоровьем. Беспокоился я тогда всё же не зря, только с врачом не угадал + психосоматические проблемы + то, что было всегда и за чем у меня теперь нет сил следить.

*Что пробовал:*
1) Психологов -- в самом начале, когда ещё почти не разбирался в предмете, обращался к психологу (~10 сеансов), а не к психотерапевту/психиатру. Пожалуй, на тот момент это было лучше, чем ничего, но конечный результат предсказуем.
2) Антидепрессанты -- принимал в октябре 2018 миртазапин, чтобы исправить проблемы со сном (просыпался около 7 утра, не мог ни заснуть, ни встать, метался до полудня, вставал разбитым, на следующую ночь всё повторялось), проблемы с аппетитом (потерял 7-10 кг) и перестать рыдать, как девочка. Помогло, но из-за огромного предубеждения против антидепрессантов и некомпетентности невролога пил таблетки неправильно -- без расчёта дозировки и всего лишь месяц. Синдром отмены после резкого прекращения приёма был весёлым и приятным.
3) Психиатров -- обращался к нескольким, и государственным, и частным. Тот ещё трэш, будет кому интересно -- поделюсь парой-тройкой историй. Упомянуть стоит частного психиатра (декабрь 2018): толковый специалист, но было видно, что моя дальнейшая судьба ему фиолетова, его дело -- выписать препараты (Пароксетин + Сульпирид); принимать их я в итоге не стал -- возможно, это было ошибкой. 
4) Работу с психотерапевтом -- с февраля 2019 по август 2019 работал с психотерапевтом. Без антидепрессантов, только психотерапия. Психотерапевт был грамотным и мне подходил, к лету я чувствовал себя настолько хорошо, что избавился от многих симптомов и смог на три месяца наладить жизнь почти как прежде, даже восстановился в университете. Однако в долгосрочной перспективе не сработало -- я вернулся в исходную точку.
5) Советы близких и друзей -- вёл откровенные беседы с огромным множеством порой самых неожиданных людей. Ничего применимого к моему мировоззрению и ситуации не нашёл, у людей никогда не было таких проблем.
6) Кружок для людей с психическими расстройствами -- там я впервые понял, что есть люди, у которых дела обстоят куда, куда хуже. Но мне самому не помогло.
7) Церковь -- ездил в монастырь, ага.
8) Гадалок -- до сих пор стыдно. Это связано с тем, что я, наверное, жду какого-то чудесного неожиданного избавления.
9) Алкоголь -- не мой метод, да и это лишь помогает отсрочить момент, когда всё равно придётся принимать решение.
10) Найти одно дело и уйти в него -- это не решение проблемы, а избегание, и работает недолго: у меня нет подлинного интереса к чему бы то ни было.
11) Множество менее существенных и системных дёрганий в разные стороны. С тех пор узнал довольно много о депрессивных состояниях, суициде и психических расстройствах, рациональных и мистических способах, которые находят люди, чтобы жить. Это помогает не совершать ошибок, как, например, с тем врачом, но я не нашёл решения в целом.

*Что хотел бы услышать:*
1) Любые идеи, если они есть. Свои у меня закончились. Боюсь, я в тупике.
2) Максимально подробно о сугубо практических моментах, которые следует учесть перед добровольным уходом из жизни. Это могут быть банальные вещи, но для меня неочевидные. Пример: предсмертная записка. Хорошо, это понятно. А ещё?

P.S. Я знаю и помню, что есть очень много людей, проблемы которых куда реальнее и ощутимее, положение которых гораздо хуже. Мои проблемы и причины могут выглядеть абстрактно и утрированно. Но потому я и создал для _своих_ тараканов отдельную тему.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

Получилось многобукв. Основной вопрос, на который можно ответить, не читая простыню:
>2) Максимально подробно о сугубо практических моментах, которые следует учесть перед добровольным уходом из жизни. Это могут быть банальные вещи, но для меня неочевидные. Пример: предсмертная записка. Хорошо, это понятно. А ещё?

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Какие у вас были с ними отношения?


 Максимально доверительные. Рассказывал всё, даже самое неприглядное и странное. 




> Вы уверены что врачи квалифицированные?


 Психолог -- средняя квалификация в целом и проблема не её профиля в частности. Не стоило ей за это браться. Путала психоз и невроз, очень плохо.
Частный психиатр -- адекватный и разбирающийся врач: выслушал и старался вникнуть в суть проблемы, проводил несколько тестов (та же шкала Бека), подробно описал намеченную схему приёма антидепрессантов. Мне не понравились две вещи: а) то, что схема была как из советского учебника по психиатрии, слишком жёсткой для первой линии; б) последствия приёма антидепрессантов и корректировка схемы его мало волновали, было видно, что его дело -- выписать стандартный рецепт, получить оплату и исчезнуть. 
Психотерапевт -- медицинское образование, большой стаж работы в психиатрической больнице и длительный опыт последующей частной психотерапии. Не спешила назначать антидепрессанты и вывела меня на действительно хороший уровень за три месяца с сеансами раз в неделю или в две недели. После последнего рецидива рекомендовала начать приём антидепрессантов, причём, насколько я разбираюсь, рекомендации верные (сертралин).
Все остальные -- тот самый трэш. 
Всё это -- моя личная оценка и не более, разумеется. 
Может сложиться впечатление, что я много выпендриваюсь -- например, давая оценку схеме, которую назначил не хрен с горы, а _врач_. Может, так и есть. Может, я действительно ошибся в этом (и не только в этом). 




> Если всё так, как вы пишите, и с врачами вы были откровенны, они не могли вам поставить такой диагноз. Или с вами что-то не так (вы недостаточно откровенны с ними или здесь или сами с собой) или с врачами.


 Какой диагноз, как вы считаете, следовало поставить по такому описанию? Это не подколка, я правда хочу знать ваше мнение.




> Если есть возможность, найдите других.


 Есть конкретные идеи насчёт того, где стоит поискать? Это, опять же, не выпад в вашу сторону, -- просто у меня действительно закончились идеи. Предлагайте что угодно -- нереализуемые варианты я сам отмету.




> Галлюцинации - как минимум серьёзный повод.


 Были единоразово и кратковременно. Все врачи объясняли это неврозом: нарушил собственную важную "шизоидную" установку (запрет на мастурбацию) -> схлопотал невроз, который может сопровождаться такими "галлюцинациями". Возможно, я неправильно использовал это слово. Конкретно: показалось, что внешность в отражении в зеркале стала хуже, черты лица и пропорции тела стали хуже и некрасивее. Ничего, кроме этого. 
Вообще все специалисты, к которым я обращался, стремились пресечь все мои предположения о более серьёзных психических проблемах. Основные аргументы: сохранение целостности мышления и речи, способность к критике, контроль своего поведения.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Получилось многобукв. Основной вопрос, на который можно ответить, не читая простыню:
> >2) Максимально подробно о сугубо практических моментах, которые следует учесть перед добровольным уходом из жизни. Это могут быть банальные вещи, но для меня неочевидные. Пример: предсмертная записка. Хорошо, это понятно. А ещё?


 Очень интересный медицинский случай. В свое время очень плотно и ""продуктивно"" общался с "квалифицированными"специалистами, сам таковым не являясь. Так вот, как не специалиста, меня очень заинтересовал эпизод с лигированием...

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Очень интересный медицинский случай. В свое время очень плотно и ""продуктивно"" общался с "квалифицированными"специалистами, сам таковым не являясь. Так вот, как не специалиста, меня очень заинтересовал эпизод с лигированием...


 Можем разобрать этот эпизод подробнее. В чём его "интересность"?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Можем разобрать этот эпизод подробнее. В чём его "интересность"?


 Ну, прежде всего - по поводу чего лигирование проводилось? Мне это в общем-то понятно, но хотелось уточнить. Вы очень молоды для банального г.....я. С другой стороны вены в этой области являются своеобразными коммуникаторами, кровоток в которых в обычных условиях достаточно низок и недостаточен для значительного повышения в них давления, способного привести к значительным анатомическим изменениям. Чаще все же это характерно для девушек (вернее дам) в "интересном" положении.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Максимально доверительные. Рассказывал всё, даже самое неприглядное и странное. 
> Все врачи объясняли это неврозом: нарушил собственную важную "шизоидную" установку (запрет на мастурбацию) -> схлопотал невроз, который может сопровождаться такими "галлюцинациями". Возможно, я неправильно использовал это слово. Конкретно: показалось, что внешность в отражении в зеркале стала хуже, черты лица и пропорции тела стали хуже и некрасивее. Ничего, кроме этого. 
> Вообще все специалисты, к которым я обращался, стремились пресечь все мои предположения о более серьёзных психических проблемах. Основные аргументы: сохранение целостности мышления и речи, способность к критике, контроль своего поведения.


 А эти-то крайности для чего? Не так уж много в жизни удовольствий, чтобы отказываться даже от малых)

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Ну, прежде всего - по поводу чего лигирование проводилось? Мне это в общем-то понятно, но хотелось уточнить. Вы очень молоды для банального г.....я.


 Он самый и был (2 стадия). Этим меня вдобавок и припугнули -- такой молодой, а уже!..
Тогда я не знал о том, что 2 стадия серьёзной проблемой не является и обойтись можно небольшим изменением рациона и консервативными методами.




> А эти-то крайности для чего? Не так уж много в жизни удовольствий, чтобы отказываться даже от малых)


 Такой вот у меня таракан. Никто никогда не запрещал и не было, допустим, религиозного мотива -- просто очень поздно начал и всегда испытывал подсознательное отвращение. Всегда подавлял тягу к "малым удовольствиям", если гостил у родителей -- считал чем-то неприемлемым.
Из рациональных причин конкретно на август 2018:
а) Не подкреплять порнозависимость и укрепить свою волю;
б) Повысить собственную заинтересованность в сексуальных отношениях;
в) На собственном опыте проверить многочисленные байки о многочисленных плюсах воздержания.

----------


## Чувак

У меня уже 15 лет этот банальный г..... Началось в 22. И никакая это даже и не проблема. Так, пустяковая болячка.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Со всеми?


 Со всеми, кто показался мне адекватным. То есть с тремя перечисленными (психолог, частный психиатр, частный психотерапевт).




> Насколько вы доверчивый человек?


 Очень доверчивый. Легко и без задней мысли открываюсь людям и полагаюсь на них. 




> Через интернет на специализированных сайтах найти контакты частных психологов (желательно именно психологов) в вашем городе, обращайте внимание на специфику их работы, образование, отношение к работе и людям (они обычно пишут)


 Спасибо.
А почему "именно психологов", если не секрет? Личный удачный опыт?
Я, наоборот, после первых опытов избегаю именно психологов. Для меня психолог -- это человек без нормального медицинского образования и права задействовать медикаменты, который не может работать ни с какой психической проблемой серьёзнее акцентуации. Очень много слов, очень мало применения конкретных техник и представления о биологии психических расстройств.
Я понимаю, что нельзя охарактеризовать так *всех*  психологов. Есть и хорошие специалисты, разбирающиеся не только в своей сфере, но и в пограничных областях. Способные, например, в отдельных случаях признать своё бессилие и перестать тянуть из тебя деньги. Но таких, по-моему, скромное меньшинство.




> Это должен сделать специалист в реальной жизни.
> Врачи обычно щедры на диагнозы, это удивило. Из вашего описания здесь, они могли бы при желании прописать больше. Депрессивное расстройство может быть, а может это следствие других проблем.


 Понимаю.
Думаю, государственные врачи в ПНД и прописали бы больше. На шизотипическое расстройство, как минимум, я бы точно наговорил. Частники же в этом просто не заинтересованы, пока не видно явных нарушений.




> Сходу создалось впечатление о выраженной одержимости идеями, от начала сообщения до конца. Сценарии, которые вы продумывали, были основой, болезнь как случайный фактор повредила основу, всё начало рушиться. Детальность в составлении плана жизни, действий, началась только после окончания учёбы?


 Так и есть, у вас создалось верное впечатление.
Детальность в составлении плана жизни была всегда. К окончанию учёбы она была даже в наиболее мягкой форме, потому что я уже больше интересовался людьми и текущими впечатлениями, чем идеями и планами. Всё шло в сторону смягчения.




> Ещё создалось яркое ощущение, что вы очень пытаетесь чему-то соответствовать, ради чего прилагали, и даже продолжаете прилагать, много сил. Для вас важен взгляд окружающих? Родителей? Других людей?


 Правильно. Я всегда пытался -- и пытаюсь, теперь не могу, от этого очень больно -- соответствовать некоторому стандарту. Отчасти общепринятому, отчасти выработанному лично.
Для меня важно соответствие моим собственным представлениям о хорошем человеке.
И для меня важен "взгляд окружающих". Вкратце -- хотелось нравиться всем. Да, к 20 годам для меня не было секретом, что всем нравиться нельзя. Но всё-таки есть люди, которые почти у всех вызывают уважение, восхищение, гордость. Зависть даже, пожалуй. Хотелось быть таким человеком. "Сверхчеловеком". В кавычках, конечно же.




> Всё началось в августе прошлого года, в сентябре того же года вы зарегистрировались. Ранее, до августа, были мысли о су?


 Довольно серьёзно интересовался этой темой, но су никогда не был моей навязчивой идеей. Просто рассматривал су как один из правильных вариантов в некоторых жизненных ситуациях.
Сейчас, на мой взгляд, такая ситуация. У меня был некоторый жизненный план (общий, шире того, который я составил после окончания учёбы), который точно не включал в себя такую длительную остановку и психические расстройства. В той деятельности, которой я занимался и которая была для меня важна (интеллектуальная, физическая и т. д.) я сильно откатился назад, а проходить заново те же этапы мне просто неинтересно. Да, можно наверстать, у меня нет критических непреодолимых препятствий. Но мне, лично мне, больше не хочется. Мне неинтересно. Какого-то просветления или нового практически применимого опыта я не приобрёл -- прошлая жизнь меня полностью устраивала. Даже если я выйду из депрессии -- куда мне выходить? Самое приятное время упущено, то, во что вкладывался, -- утеряно. Мироощущение и самооценка покорежёны. 
Я готов бороться. Но в борьбе должна быть возможность выиграть. Я её не вижу. Я не знаю способов вернуть время назад и пойти по своему хорошему сценарию. Альтернатив тоже не вижу. Тупик.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> У меня уже 15 лет этот банальный г..... Началось в 22. И никакая это даже и не проблема. Так, пустяковая болячка.


 То, что кажется, не всегда так и есть на самом деле. Геморроидальные сосуды - это те же портокавальные анастомозы, которые клинически проявляются при портальной гипертензии, т.е. когда портальная кровь встречая сопротивление в печени начинает искать "обходные" пути. Не в 100% это причина, но и сбрасывать ее со счетов тоже не правильно. Это как носовое кровотечение - может пациент простудился и высморкался сильно натуживаясь, а может у него проблемы с коагуляцией или гипертонический криз...

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> У меня уже 15 лет этот банальный г..... Началось в 22. И никакая это даже и не проблема. Так, пустяковая болячка.


 Принимай в свой клуб.
Полностью согласен. Само по себе это не проблема. Просто подвернулось не вовремя, сложилось с несколькими другими стрессовыми переживаниями, да и врач оказался не самым честным.
Оказался не в то время не в том месте, в общем. Столкнись я с этим месяцем позже -- проблемы бы не было.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Он самый и был (2 стадия). Этим меня вдобавок и припугнули -- такой молодой, а уже!..
> Тогда я не знал о том, что 2 стадия серьёзной проблемой не является и обойтись можно небольшим изменением рациона и консервативными методами.
> 
> 
> Такой вот у меня таракан. Никто никогда не запрещал и не было, допустим, религиозного мотива -- просто очень поздно начал и всегда испытывал подсознательное отвращение. Всегда подавлял тягу к "малым удовольствиям", если гостил у родителей -- считал чем-то неприемлемым.
> Из рациональных причин конкретно на август 2018:
> а) Не подкреплять порнозависимость и укрепить свою волю;
> б) Повысить собственную заинтересованность в сексуальных отношениях;
> в) На собственном опыте проверить многочисленные байки о многочисленных плюсах воздержания.


 Гоните тараканов и делайте то, что Вам хочется), чтобы потом не сожалеть о несделаном....о сделаном у Вас еще будет время поразмыслить)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Принимай в свой клуб.
> Полностью согласен. Само по себе это не проблема. Просто подвернулось не вовремя, сложилось с несколькими другими стрессовыми переживаниями, да и врач оказался не самым честным.
> Оказался не в то время не в том месте, в общем. Столкнись я с этим месяцем позже -- проблемы бы не было.


 На барышень в "интересном" положении вы оба чем-то не дотягиваете)

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Гоните тараканов и делайте то, что Вам хочется), чтобы потом не сожалеть о несделаном....о сделаном у Вас еще будет время поразмыслить)


 А вот это самая серьёзная закавыка. Мне _ничего_ не хочется.
Да, это один из ключевых симптомов депрессивного расстройства. Но есть кое-что, помимо этого. 
Мне самому по себе от мира в принципе ничего не хочется. Это, наверное, плохо. 
Как заметил(а) Chill, я всегда старался соответствовать. Каким-то планам, сценариям, представлениям о том, каким я должен быть и представлениям других людей. 
Когда во время описанного "нормального кризиса" я решал, чего хочу, то просто пришёл к тому, что постараюсь прожить жизнь интересно и быть хорошим человеком, освою побольше разных навыков, чтобы уметь действовать в самых разнообразных жизненных ситуациях и постоянно узнавать мир и получать новые впечатления. Это хорошая базовая установка, я считаю.
Но _хотелось_ ли мне этого? Скорее, нет. Это просто позволило бы не скучать, выглядеть достойно в глазах других людей, получать положительные эмоции и чувствовать себя хорошо.
Но мне самому в этом мире вообще по-настоящему ничего не хочется. Мне просто неинтересно.
Я бы хотел, чтобы время просто остановилось.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Геморроидальные сосуды - это те же портокавальные анастомозы


 От оно чё, Михалыч!!!  цирроз подкрался незаметно)))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> От оно чё, Михалыч!!!  цирроз подкрался незаметно)))


 Ну, цирроз - это для студентов третьего курса страшилки, вот о портальной гипертензии задуматься можно)

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Психотерапевтам и психиатрам легче выписать лекарства и не пытаться разобраться более глубоко с психологическим состоянием. Акцент будет как раз на медикаментах. Ваши проблемы (основные, которые ведут к су), если судить по описанному, уходят в психологию. Например, тупик из-за срыва идеалов, а идеалы, как можно предположить, проявились особенно ощутимо после окончания учёбы.


 Я понял, благодарю за объяснение.
Замечу, что долгое время я думал примерно так же. Именно поэтому в итоге отказался от антидепрессантов, предложенных частным психиатром, и работал с психотерапевтом также без использования антидепрессантов. Сейчас собираюсь начать приём антидепрессантов. Но я не рассматриваю это как способ выйти из тупика -- не думаю, что помогут. Хотя и читал, что это распространённая ошибка -- отказываться от приёма антидепрессантов, если депрессия вызвана психологическими причинами. Так что если кто-то в схожей ситуации читает это -- дважды подумайте, прежде чем отказываться от антидепрессантов при психогенной депрессии.




> Как пишите вы привыкли планировать жизнь, и всё шло удачно. Было делом времени когда случайный фактор во взрослой жизни появится, он появился в момент когда вы чувствовали себя уязвимо.


 Случайные факторы появлялись и раньше: что-то шло не по плану и срывалось. Я переживал это нормально, мою жизнь в целом это не ломало. Вообще я не из тех людей, которые фанатично идут до конца: если я вижу, что слишком тяжело следовать выдуманному плану, я его бросаю или перестраиваю. Я осознаю, что _всё_ не может идти в точности так, как ты нафантазировал. Но всему есть разумный предел. Почему-то всё подобралось именно в тот единственный момент, когда я был уязвим и серьёзные потрясения были недопустимы. Выпади из той ситуации хоть один элемент -- не подавай моё здоровье не нравившихся мне звоночков, не посоветовали бы мне именно этого врача, не будь у меня сразу с собой необходимого количества денег... Чёрт, да вообще странно, что за 3 года занятий спортом я ни разу не наткнулся на информацию о том, что при работе с весами такие проблемы нормальны, неизбежны и вообще не проблемы. И ощущение "рассинхронизации", того, что я попал в какую-то искажённую и извращённую ветку реальности, меня с тех пор не покидает. Раньше такого не было.




> Но всё таки, планирование, так было не всегда, с какого возраста вы помните что это началось? Что-то случилось, из-за чего вы начали продумывать действия?


 Тягу к построению схем помню, как минимум, с начальной школы. Какого-то особенного события не могу вспомнить -- мне просто всегда это нравилось.
Первый продуманный долгосрочный план -- это 8ой-9ый класс. Я заметил, что совсем перестал читать книги и всё свободное время провожу за компьютерными играми. Тогда я предполагал, что буду заниматься литературной деятельностью, а чтобы в этом преуспеть, нужно много читать. Поэтому я установил себе за правило читать минимум час в день каждый день. Это правило я не нарушал ни разу около шести лет, что бы со мной ни происходило. Потом, когда я заметил, что в некоторых ситуациях это доходит до абсурда или иногда становится важнее чувств людей, я начал позволять себе отходить от этой схемы. 




> Вы в этом уверены?)


 Да, вполне. "Махровой аутистичности" (это в переносном смысле, конечно же) уже не было.
Разумеется, тут меня можно подловить: я ведь опять составлял какой-то подробный план на будущее. Но в некоторых областях рутина и планирование просто необходимы. И, по-моему, это не плохо -- знать, чего ты хочешь и что конкретно нужно делать, чтобы этого достичь.




> Представьте, что есть только вы. Других нет. Вы бы продолжали стараться быть идеальным человеком?


 Нет. В этом исчезает целесообразность. Зачем мне, допустим, красивое тело, если нет женщин? Или боевые искусства, если мне больше никто не может заехать по морде? Или формальная научная степень, если нет академий и академиков?
Старался бы быть просто хорошим человеком -- не обижать зверушек там, ну или кто ещё остался, раз других нет  :Embarrassment: 




> Но, с отсутствием интереса, вы продолжаете держаться за сценарии. Пишите, что думаете о том как могло бы быть, и как всё шло хорошо когда-то. Что вам сценарии дают сейчас, почему вы так за них держитесь в памяти?


 Потому что, когда был "сценарий", очень продолжительное время я неизменно чувствовал себя хорошо и всё шло хорошо. А без них в последний год всё очень плохо. Я держусь за них, потому что другие способы взаимодействия с реальностью мне не подходят и не нравятся. Я пробовал "просто жить" -- фуфло, я некомфортно себя чувствую. Мои принципы и представления -- это последнее, что удерживает меня от окончательного падения на дно и прекращения попыток выйти из тупика.
Сценарии работали, и мои схемы по-прежнему рабочие и привели бы к желаемому успеху. То, что я в них больше не вписываюсь или не могу построить новых, -- это мои проблемы.




> Любое время можно сделать приятным. Можно построить что-то новое. Мироощущение зависит только от вас. Над самооценкой можно поработать.


 Я не спорю. Однако что конкретно _мне_ нужно делать? Я пробовал ничего не делать и просто ждать. Пробовал построить новый план. Пробовал жить без плана. Пробовал увидеть положительные стороны. Пробовал найти какой-то смысл. Если он и есть для меня, то я его не вижу. И ощущение "рассинхронизации", неправильности происходящего меня не покидает. Меня полностью устраивала моя прошлая жизнь, но я в неё больше не вписываюсь, -- я понял это окончательно, когда восстановился в университете и попробовал максимально вернуться к прежнему образу жизни.




> Ещё стоит прекратить употреблять алкоголь. Ваше небольшое противоречие, вы ведь стремились к здоровью. Алкоголь не поможет ни с чем, он усугубляет проблемы и даёт новые.


 Спасибо за конкретную рекомендацию. Я ещё зимой прекратил -- не решает проблему и не подходит лично мне.

----------


## Wasted

Вы какой-то идеалист, насколько я вижу из ваших рассказов про схемы и план. Так попробуйте религию, многим помогает.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, мне пришёл в голову тот же совет.
Монашеская жизнь очень регламентирована.
Из эльфа со временем может получиться св.Эльфий  :Smile:

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> В этом исчезает целесообразность. Зачем мне, допустим, красивое тело, если нет женщин? Или боевые искусства, если мне больше никто не может заехать по морде? Или формальная научная степень, если нет академий и академиков?
> Старался бы быть просто хорошим человеком -- не обижать зверушек там, ну или кто ещё остался, раз других нет


 Если бы вдруг не стало других и ты остался бы один, то ты бы начал делать то, что нравится только тебе, без оглядки на чье-то мнение, без зависимости от их оценки. Ты бы перестал быть легко постигаемым, лишенным искренности и глубины. Ты бы перестал быть самодовольным. Ты перестал бы хотеть стать "хорошим человеком")

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Вы какой-то идеалист, насколько я вижу из ваших рассказов про схемы и план. Так попробуйте религию, многим помогает.


 Учитывая психостатус пациента, перфекционизм, щепетильность и т.д. и т.п.  а также имеющиеся в анамнезе проблемы не свойственные возрасту, я, как приверженец материализма попытался бы исключить врожденный фиброз с портальной гипертензией. Интересен также алкогольный анамнез. В некоторых случаях портальная гипертензия появляется в течение нескольких лет по обычным меркам "умеренного" употребления алкоголя. Современная молодежь достаточно рано знакомится с этой стороной пищепрома. Статистические данные говорят о среднем возрасте в 13 лет., т.е.к 20 годкам можно и проблемы заиметь реально.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Вы какой-то идеалист, насколько я вижу из ваших рассказов про схемы и план. Так попробуйте религию, многим помогает.


 Пробовал к этому подступиться:



> 7) Церковь -- ездил в монастырь, ага.


 Впечатления сугубо негативные. От страха это всё у большинства людей, и идеализма там с гулькин нос.
А также читал про всякие буддизмы и прочих неоязычников. И решил, что не хочу заниматься убеганием от себя и самообманом. И предавать уже имеющиеся убеждения.
У меня уже есть нерелигиозный метафизический базис, который очень часто выручал меня до этого. Проще говоря -- есть то, во что я верю и что меня всегда согревало раньше. Су этому не противоречит.

----------


## Wasted

Ну ок тогда.
Больше не знаю, что подсказать с точки зрения своего романтического цинизма.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Wasted, мне пришёл в голову тот же совет.
> Монашеская жизнь очень регламентирована.
> Из эльфа со временем может получиться св.Эльфий


 Мне это тоже приходило в голову, одним из первых вариантов  :Smile: 
Читал про это и ездил, куда сил хватило добраться. 
В институционализированное монашество точно не покачусь -- найти себе баринов, которые объявят мою жизнь неправильной, возьмут меня в оборот и будут вещать великую истину, можно и поближе.
Просто с какими-нибудь отшельниками-минималистами завязался бы, пожалуй. Попробовал хотя бы. Но где таких искать -- не знаю.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Если бы вдруг не стало других и ты остался бы один, то ты бы начал делать то, что нравится только тебе, без оглядки на чье-то мнение, без зависимости от их оценки. Ты бы перестал быть легко постигаемым, лишенным искренности и глубины. Ты бы перестал быть самодовольным. Ты перестал бы хотеть стать "хорошим человеком")


 Не перестал бы, потому что есть убеждения, которые не связаны с наличием или отсутствием других людей и их мнением на мой счёт. 
Впрочем, я вижу шпильку в том, как вы говорите о желании быть "хорошим человеком"  :Confused:

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> В некоторых случаях портальная гипертензия ...


 Дело может быть совсем не в портальной гипертензии. Есть соображения по поводу геморроя и всего прочего, просто не хочу писать, иначе "загадим" топик.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Учитывая психостатус пациента, перфекционизм, щепетильность и т.д. и т.п.  а также имеющиеся в анамнезе проблемы не свойственные возрасту, я, как приверженец материализма попытался бы исключить врожденный фиброз с портальной гипертензией. Интересен также алкогольный анамнез. В некоторых случаях портальная гипертензия появляется в течение нескольких лет по обычным меркам "умеренного" употребления алкоголя. Современная молодежь достаточно рано знакомится с этой стороной пищепрома. Статистические данные говорят о среднем возрасте в 13 лет., т.е.к 20 годкам можно и проблемы заиметь реально.


 Первое знакомство с "этой стороной пищепрома" -- 17 лет. После этого с 18и лет в среднем раз в 6 месяцев. Без хардкора.
Даже опыт последнего года запоем назвать было бы смешно.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Дело может быть совсем не в портальной гипертензии. Есть соображения по поводу геморроя и всего прочего, просто не хочу писать, иначе "загадим" топик.


 Ну, доктор.....)))

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Ну ок тогда.
> Больше не знаю, что подсказать с точки зрения своего романтического цинизма.


 В любом случае спасибо. Ход мыслей был верным, просто этот вариант я уже проверил.

О, и ещё. Можете что-нибудь подсказать по этому вопросу? 



> Получилось многобукв. Основной вопрос, на который можно ответить, не читая простыню:
> >2) Максимально подробно о сугубо практических моментах, которые следует учесть перед добровольным уходом из жизни. Это могут быть банальные вещи, но для меня неочевидные. Пример: предсмертная записка. Хорошо, это понятно. А ещё?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Первое знакомство с "этой стороной пищепрома" -- 17 лет. После этого с 18и лет в среднем раз в 6 месяцев. Без хардкора.
> Даже опыт последнего года запоем назвать было бы смешно.


 Нет, алкоголь - это явно не ваш "конек"....

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Wasted, мне пришёл в голову тот же совет.
> Монашеская жизнь очень регламентирована.
> Из эльфа со временем может получиться св.Эльфий


 Человека в социум вернуть нужно, а Вы что предлагаете - виртуальную реальность вокруг создать?

----------


## tempo

Человек не хочет в тот социум, который имеется вокруг.
Который - та же виртуальная реальность.

----------


## Wasted

> Мне это тоже приходило в голову, одним из первых вариантов 
> Читал про это и ездил, куда сил хватило добраться. 
> В институционализированное монашество точно не покачусь -- найти себе баринов, которые объявят мою жизнь неправильной, возьмут меня в оборот и будут вещать великую истину, можно и поближе.
> Просто с какими-нибудь отшельниками-минималистами завязался бы, пожалуй. Попробовал хотя бы. Но где таких искать -- не знаю.


 
Ну может, экопоселение подойдёт?
Идеологически парить не будут, а смысла в жизни и четких схем у них в избытке

----------


## Wasted

> Человек не хочет в тот социум, который имеется вокруг.
> Который - та же виртуальная реальность.


 Согласен на все 100.
Живём по навязанным правилам.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Согласен на все 100.
> Живём по навязанным правилам.


 Вы очень все усложняете, облачая в "шелуху" из которой потом трудно выбираться. Есть всего лишь три типа поведения в социуме - доминирование, подчинение и равенство. Выбирать за человеком модель поведения, во многом согласно гормональному фону и генетике. Возможно, конечно, я упрощаю...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Получилось многобукв. Основной вопрос, на который можно ответить, не читая простыню:
> >2) Максимально подробно о сугубо практических моментах, которые следует учесть перед добровольным уходом из жизни. Это могут быть банальные вещи, но для меня неочевидные. Пример: предсмертная записка. Хорошо, это понятно. А ещё?


 А что еще?) Отморозить уши бабушке назло?) Кому нужна твоя предсмертная записка или твои объяснения насчет того, что ты сделал выбор в пользу ухода из жизни? Только тебе самому.

----------


## Wasted

> Вы очень все усложняете, облачая в "шелуху" из которой потом трудно выбираться. Есть всего лишь три типа поведения в социуме - доминирование, подчинение и равенство. Выбирать за человеком модель поведения, во многом согласно гормональному фону и генетике. Возможно, конечно, я упрощаю...


 Так я же то же самое сказал почти. Только эти модели комбинируются в каждом индивидууме: брутальный самец тоже подчиняется неписаным правилам, что у него должна быть тёлка, тачка, тело лучше, чем у других.

----------


## rvoa

Джек Лондон, ты жив, что ли?! А пишут, что ты умер) Никому верить нельзя :Smile:

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Ну может, экопоселение подойдёт?
> Идеологически парить не будут, а смысла в жизни и четких схем у них в избытке


 Честно говоря, очень слабо разбираюсь в теме. То, что видел, сомнительно: родовые поместья, анастасийцы, хиппи, вот это всё. Но, повторюсь, не разбираюсь как следует.
Было бы здорово обсудить это дело с тем, кто пробовал такой вариант.
Посмотрю ещё информацию на этот счёт. Спасибо.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> А что еще?) Отморозить уши бабушке назло?) Кому нужна твоя предсмертная записка или твои объяснения насчет того, что ты сделал выбор в пользу ухода из жизни? Только тебе самому.


 Предсмертная записка нужна не для моих объяснений, а для того, чтобы соответствующие органы не проводили лишних расследований и не дрючили близких.
Причём поначалу я об этом не знал и тоже думал, что это, если и нужно, то "только себе самому".
Возможно, есть ещё подобные моменты, которых я просто не учитываю.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

Chill,




> выглядит так, что всё началось не с августа, раньше, а с того момента вы просто ощутили своё положение максимально остро.


 Нарциссизм, положим, был и раньше. Но разве не у всех людей свои способы взаимодействия с миром, со своими плюсами и минусами? Сам по себе нарциссизм -- уязвимая модель, но она имеет множество преимуществ. Редкому нарциссу отрезают задницу в 21, а без таких фокусов нарциссы чувствуют себя прекрасно и добиваются многого.




> заметила, что вы не так стремились к здоровью, как пытаетесь показать.


 Я никогда не был за оголтелый ЗОЖ.
Я не хотел иметь серьёзных болезней, которые мешали бы мне достигать целей и чувствовать себя полноценным человеком. Также я не хотел испытывать боль и идти на серьёзные хирургические вмешательства. Всё.




> С врачами, как и здесь, вы не откровенны. Словно вы исполняете заученную роль. Вы не такой открытый человек, каким хотите быть.


 В таком случае я не знаю, что надо делать, чтобы быть откровенным. Я говорю, что чувствую и что думаю. Даже про постыдные для меня вещи. Как правильно быть откровенным?
Впечатление "заученной роли" может складываться, потому что, как-никак, прошло уже больше года. Создай я тему прошлой осенью, когда мне было совсем ничего непонятно, плохо и страшно, а ощущение потери было очень острым, -- выглядело бы живее, наверное. Сейчас я уже адаптировался. То, что казалось ужасным и неприемлемым, уже случилось -- я днями бесцельно сижу перед экраном компьютера у родителей на шее без перспектив, опозорив себя своими дёрганиями и нытьём, вместо того, чтобы, увидев, что ситуация целиком неправильная, молча и бесстрастно выйти из тупика. Оказалось, что я вполне могу с этим смириться хотя бы на время, а спешка могла бы только навредить.
У меня, в том числе под влиянием ваших слов, появилась идея обратиться к психологам, которые работают напрямую с бессознательным. 




> Спорт и алкоголь не самые лучшие сочетания, особенно если говорить о запое во времена спокойной и удачной молодости со стремлением к саморазвитию)


 "Запой" -- это в последний год. До этого таких эпизодов не было.




> Раз ваши сценарии вам нужны только для людей, повторю вопрос, зачем они (сценарии) вам сейчас? Вам настолько жизненно важна реакция окружающих?


 Сценарий в широком смысле нужен в первую очередь мне. Чтобы жить жизнь так, как я считаю правильным и достойным. То, что отдельные части моих планов были связаны с людьми, -- закономерно, по-моему. Книги я читал не для того, чтобы произвести на кого-то впечатление. И су нужен не для того, чтобы все восхищённо выдохнули: "Какого эльфа потеряли!". Всем наплевать, все просто продолжат жить свою жизнь. Это важно лично для меня -- бесцельное овощное существование для меня хуже смерти, хотя как раз окружающие смотрят на это гораздо лояльнее.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Джек Лондон, ты жив, что ли?! А пишут, что ты умер) Никому верить нельзя


 На самом деле я [SPOILER]Достоевский[/SPOILER].

----------


## Kales

> Нет, вы говорите и думаете то, что хотите, а не то что думаете или хотите сказать. Понимаете разницу?


 Если не ошибаюсь, то это называется вытеснением. Если действительно оно имеет место быть, то разницу не понять и сам человек этого не осознает, так как это бессознательный уровень. Вариант осознания - гипноз.

----------


## tempo

Мне всё более кажется, что Волшебному Эльфу не хватает волшебной ..здюлины в прооперированную область   :Smile: 
Очень уж много отмазок.

(кстати, а операция имеет какие-либо нехорошие неустранимые последствия?)

----------


## Kales

> Мне всё более кажется, что Волшебному Эльфу не хватает волшебной ..здюлины в прооперированную область  
> Очень уж много отмазок.


 Вот когда я не знаю, как помочь камраду, то тоже предлагаю здюлины, это крайне удобный и действенный способ)
Автор поста слишком умен и самокритичен, чтобы мог сам себя обманывать, тем более находить отмазки, слишком низко и просто для Волшебного Эльфа, как мне кажется.

----------


## tempo

> Автор поста слишком умен и самокритичен, чтобы мог сам себя обманывать, тем более находить отмазки, слишком низко и просто для Волшебного Эльфа, как мне кажется.


 Бога ради..! Ум прекрасно может заниматься самообманом, играясь в эту игру до бесконечности физического предела  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Мне всё более кажется, что Волшебному Эльфу не хватает волшебной ..здюлины в прооперированную область  
> Очень уж много отмазок.
> 
> (кстати, а операция имеет какие-либо нехорошие неустранимые последствия?)


 Гутен морген, tempo!  А Вы гурман, батенька....хм....или эстет)

----------


## Kales

> Бога ради..! Ум прекрасно может заниматься самообманом, играясь в эту игру до бесконечности физического предела


 Это если просто ум, а в сочетании с самокритикой, с раскладыванием себя по полочкам он дает другие эффекты, может быть это как раз наступил момент, когда самообман пришлось прекратить и наконец увидеть себя, болезненная весьма штука (если эта теория опять же верна).
Да вот вы представьте только "Значительное снижение умственных способностей -- вот это отупение ненавижу больше всего". Бррр, то есть человек ощущает, что тупеет (в 22 года!), да тут с ума сойти запросто. Так мало того, еще и на физическом уровне все не так хорошо. Просто "на тебе, фашист, гранату".

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, хотите сказать, что нехорошо делать через жопу даже то, что в жопе..? ))

Насчёт ума - вот классический пример, когда многая знание - многия печали. Ошибка в многосложном умном расчёте - как нож острый. Хирурга. в ....  :Smile: 

Эльф, прошу не обижаться. Надеюсь, что починка того, что в ж..., будет всё же проще, чем починка желания всё рассчитать заранее, а потом счастливо жить по плану.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ocean_ovna, хотите сказать, что нехорошо делать через жопу даже то, что в жопе..? ))


 Ну отчего же, tempo. Теоретически офтальмологические операции возможно проводить и через ректальный доступ))

Эльф, и я прошу прощения. Просто мы с tempo жить не можем без скабрезностей и дружеских уколов друг-друга шпагами)

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, всё же трансректальная офтальмология - это слишком.
Мне и обычной хватило. "... не шевелите глазом! смотрите прямо! у меня там игла!"

----------


## Ocean_ovna

*tempo*, мне сейчас пришла на ум мысль - если я Вам не отвечу, то вероятно у меня уже все хорошо), а вот если Вы мне не ответите - я расстроюсь))

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Вам льстит сравнение с Нарциссом?


 Если честно, то даже да.
Но в целом речь не о Нарциссе как таковом, а просто о термине ("нарциссизм"), которым определяют характерную модель отношения к миру и соответствующий способ взаимодействия с ним. Или, в отдельных случаях, расстройство личности (всё-таки этот отдельный случай -- не мой). 
Вообще это особенность личности, которую почти сразу определяли во мне все психологи-психиатры-психотерапевты. _Не как основную_. Но есть.




> Нет, вы говорите и думаете то, что хотите, а не то что думаете или хотите сказать. Понимаете разницу?


 Не уверен, что понял, но, кажется, да.
Чтобы проверить, что я действительно понял: подражание авторитетам (неважно, реально существующим или вымышленным) и желание думать и действовать точь-в-точь как они -- это в эту степь?
Вообще хотел бы, чтобы вы раскрыли эту мысль.




> Правильным (для кого?) и достойным (достойным чего?) в пределах своего круга общения, который вы сейчас свели к минимуму.


 Правильным и достойным с метафизической, космической точки зрения. Так правильно, потому что я так чувствую и так считаю. Так правильно, потому что так правильно. Таково устройство мира. Если вы считаете, что так не бывает, то вспомним хотя бы Канта. Хотя я не кантианец.
Безусловно, важно, чтобы "правильно" было ещё и очень "приятно". Но всё-таки это не главное.
Или можно попробовать ответить на ваши вопросы и посмотреть практически (вообще не будет чем-то новым для этого мира, если в ходе нашей беседы окажется, что я искренне прикрывал возвышенной "метафизикой" исключительно эгоизм и собственную выгоду): правильным [для меня и окружающих] (важны оба пункта -- не только окружающие) и достойным [того, чтобы самому себя чувствовать человеком, и человеческого общества] (планка "достоинства", установленная самим обществом, неважна -- важно, чтобы я чувствовал, что я достоин).
Не хотел умничать, если что. В ответ на ваши вопросы мысль пошла таким путём, не сознательно.




> Не отдельные, а все ваши перечисленные планы упираются в желание повысить свой социальный статус. Книги, как вы сами написали, вы начали читать каждый день также для своего развития.


 Для _своего_ развития. Тут даже никакой социум, если говорить о нарциссизме, не нужен -- я могу сам с собой балдеть от того, какой я клёвый (хотя я вообще лет до 20 не рассматривал это как что-то клёвое -- просто правильно для меня, и всё. Надо). Так что здесь на данный момент не согласен. Что на тот конкретный момент был сильно сосредоточен на внешнем -- да. Период такой. В целом -- нет.




> Ваши цели упираются в социум, а не в вас.


 Приведите, если не сложно, пример плана или цели, которые упираются в самого человека. 
Это, как и раньше, не попытка подловить. 




> Если бы вы жили ради себя не было бы даже такого сравнения с "бесцельным овощным существованием".


 Я сам по себе мало чего стою. Нарциссизм нарциссизмом, но это всего лишь одна из черт моего характера, и далеко не главная. Мир не вертится вокруг меня. Я -- не центр мира. Поэтому я не понимаю, как можно "жить ради себя". Заботиться о себе и стараться, чтобы было хорошо, -- это понятно и нормально. Но само в себе это ценности не имеет. ИМХО.

----------


## tempo

Ocean_ovna, как говорила тёща зятю: "Не дождётесь!"  :Smile: 
Надеюсь, ваше "хорошо" не означает "окончательно хорошо" )

Эльф,, 
http://poselenia.ru/
это по России, там даже "поиск половинки" есть
http://ecoby.info/
а вот это в нашей благословенной, осенённой усатым солнцем краiне

Кстати, хорошая идея и для меня. Вменяемые соседи - это чудесно, а удалённость от людской движухи - это не минус.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Если не ошибаюсь, то это называется вытеснением. Если действительно оно имеет место быть, то разницу не понять и сам человек этого не осознает, так как это бессознательный уровень. Вариант осознания - гипноз.


 Kales, спасибо за этот вариант. 
И ещё раз спасибо Chill.



> У меня, в том числе под влиянием ваших слов, появилась идея обратиться к психологам, которые работают напрямую с бессознательным.


 Это не просто слова -- я уже договорился. В течение октября, если всё пойдёт хорошо, поработаю. О результатах отпишусь.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Мне всё более кажется, что Волшебному Эльфу не хватает волшебной ..здюлины в прооперированную область  
> Очень уж много отмазок.


 Мне тоже часто так кажется  :Smile: 
Много думал об этом. Положняк такой: на данный момент, когда нет физиологических проблем со сном, едой и минимальной двигательной активностью, "волшебство" уже эффективно -- начал бы хоть что-то делать. Но при этом я в каждый момент мечтал бы, чтобы от меня отстали, и без сапога в заднице тут же снова сел и сидел бы. Не пойдёт.




> (кстати, а операция имеет какие-либо нехорошие неустранимые последствия?)


 Заявленных долгосрочных нехороших последствий нет. 
Лигирование латексными кольцами совершенно ненужная операция потому, что шанс рецидива там очень высок, почти стопроцентен. Это можно считать нехорошим последствием.
Остались рубцы, которые порой неприятно ощущаются. Мелочь.
Участились боли в тазовой области, с которыми я изначально начал бродить по врачам. Понятия не имею, как связано и связано ли.
В целом -- соблюдай простенькую диету и подкорректированные правила гигиены, не таскай тяжести в качалке/на работе, не сиди, как сыч (не сиди, но и спортом не занимайся, восхитительные истории), и _вроде как_ будет тебе счастье.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Ocean_ovna, хотите сказать, что нехорошо делать через жопу даже то, что в жопе..? ))
> 
> Насчёт ума - вот классический пример, когда многая знание - многия печали. Ошибка в многосложном умном расчёте - как нож острый. Хирурга. в .... 
> 
> Эльф, прошу не обижаться. Надеюсь, что починка того, что в ж..., будет всё же проще, чем починка желания всё рассчитать заранее, а потом счастливо жить по плану.


 


> Ну отчего же, tempo. Теоретически офтальмологические операции возможно проводить и через ректальный доступ))
> 
> Эльф, и я прошу прощения. Просто мы с tempo жить не можем без скабрезностей и дружеских уколов друг-друга шпагами)


 Не обижаюсь. 
Только не превращайте тему в личный чатик, пожалуйста. 

А починить починил вроде как.



> Последствия кривой операции я решил позже, обратившись к другому врачу.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Эльф,, 
> http://poselenia.ru/
> это по России, там даже "поиск половинки" есть
> http://ecoby.info/
> а вот это в нашей благословенной, осенённой усатым солнцем краiне
> 
> Кстати, хорошая идея и для меня. Вменяемые соседи - это чудесно, а удалённость от людской движухи - это не минус.


 Дзякуй!
Ну и рад, что вы нашли в этом что-то для себя  :Smile:

----------


## tempo

Эльф, может, и в самом деле, психологу удастся проявить неосознаваемые причины.
Я же, как специалист (поправляя очки)), могу сказать, что весь этот упадок сил - от постоянного расхода на повторение чего-то вроде "опять неидеально...".
Или (оглаживая бороду и почёсывая под рясой) - от сугубого материализма и положения всех своих яиц в корзину земного существования, и нежелания безвозмездно возлюблять ближних.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Участились боли в тазовой области, с которыми я изначально начал бродить по врачам.


 Ага, вот оно. Подозреваю, что геморрой - это не причина, а следствие более серьезной проблемы.
Стрий (растяжек) по телу не наблюдается? Может, расширение вен на ногах?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ага, вот оно. Подозреваю, что геморрой - это не причина, а следствие более серьезной проблемы.
> Стрий (растяжек) по телу не наблюдается? Может, расширение вен на ногах?


 Доктор, слава Богу, Вы нашлись) Я уж беспокоиться начал. Пока не могу уловить ход Вашей мысли....Ну да ладно. Я думаю в следующих сообщениях проясните ее

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Я же, как специалист (поправляя очки)), могу сказать, что весь этот упадок сил - от постоянного расхода на повторение чего-то вроде "опять неидеально...".


 Тут полностью согласен. Основной расчёт в случае с антидепрессантами -- на то, что они уберут навязчивые мысли (которые в любом случае никуда не ведут), и это позволит высвободить энергию и улучшить результаты психотерапии.



> Или (оглаживая бороду и почёсывая под рясой) - от сугубого материализма и положения всех своих яиц в корзину земного существования, и нежелания безвозмездно возлюблять ближних.


 Не хочу уходить в сторону и флудить, но слишком жжёт в моём проблемном месте: как же любители оглаживать бороду чётко видят наиболее уязвимых, потерянных людей и ловко их вербуют. До сих в душе гадкое чувство от того, что со мной буквально пытались заключить сделку, когда я ездил в монастырь. 
Всё это мои личные впечатления. ИМХО, как говорится.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Стрий (растяжек) по телу не наблюдается?


 Мимо. Появилась парочка мелких на ногах за период депрессии как следствие резкой потери веса, но это логично.



> Может, расширение вен на ногах?


 Снова мимо.

Подозреваю банальный простатит. В 22 года, ага. Выиграл в генетическую лотерею.

----------


## tempo

Эльф, мне повезло: я встретил в монастыре не только вербовщиков, озабоченных дополнительной галочкой в своём списке богоугодных дел...
И хоть в благодать причастия (из облизанной х.з. кем ложки) я не верю, но иногда бываю там.

Что касается антидепрессантов, то как бы не получить психологическую зависимость. Очень уж много примеров, когда человеки дораскачивали себя таблетками до биполярного расстройства.

----------


## rvoa

> На самом деле я [SPOILER]Достоевский[/SPOILER].


  извини, "братан", но Достоевская здесь уже одна есть, тебе остается только Лондон :Smile:  На Булгакова не тянешь, как не проси

----------


## rvoa

сказка: 
- жила-была девочка на необитаемом острове и красила губы помадой для себя, чтоб себе нравиться.
 - все, конец.  :Smile: 

с_ка, ей бы еще ногти нарастить, да в одиночку это сделать тяжело) Несправедливая жизнь

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> сказка: 
> - жила-была девочка на необитаемом острове и красила губы помадой для себя, чтоб себе нравиться.
>  - все, конец. 
> 
> с_ка, ей бы еще ногти нарастить, да в одиночку это сделать тяжело) Несправедливая жизнь


 По наблюдениям ученых - люди, оказавшиеся на "необитаемом острове", начинают с удовольствием ковырять пальцем в носу... К чему это я....？

----------


## tempo

Продолжение сказки:

... кушать ей приходилось, что бог послал: травку, грибочки и солнечный свет.
Через год девочка увидела эльфов, подглядывающих за ней из кустиков, и стала красить все четыре губы...
Они пели, смеялись  и плясали в лучах солнца, пока не приплыл большой корабль и не увёз их всех в красивый замок с высокими башнями, крепкими воротами и ажурными решётками на стрельчатых окнах...

Мораль: одиночество и антидепрессанты несовместимы  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> По наблюдениям ученых - люди, оказавшиеся на "необитаемом острове", начинают с удовольствием ковырять пальцем в носу... К чему это я....？


 
К тому, что многие общепринятые нормы жизни в социуме противоречат естественным желаниям индивида, очевидно.  Вон в Индии не стесняясь срут на улице, и всем пох.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> К тому, что многие общепринятые нормы жизни в социуме противоречат естественным желаниям индивида, очевидно.  Вон в Индии не стесняясь срут на улице, и всем пох.


 Нет, Wasted, я немного не об этом. Вы увидели то, что лежит на поверхности. Взгляните глубже, мой друг - там плавают матерые зеркальные карпы)))

----------


## rvoa

> Продолжение сказки:
> 
> ... кушать ей приходилось, что бог послал: травку, грибочки и солнечный свет.
> Через год девочка увидела эльфов, подглядывающих за ней из кустиков, и стала красить все четыре губы...
> Они пели, смеялись  и плясали в лучах солнца, пока не приплыл большой корабль и не увёз их всех в красивый замок с высокими башнями, крепкими воротами и ажурными решётками на стрельчатых окнах...
> 
> Мораль: одиночество и антидепрессанты несовместимы


  не знаешь, в твоей сказке эльфы все-таки изнасиловали ее или нет? :Smile:  А то накрашены все четыре губы, мало ли что :Smile:

----------


## rvoa

> По наблюдениям ученых - люди, оказавшиеся на "необитаемом острове", начинают с удовольствием ковырять пальцем в носу... К чему это я....？


  к тому, к чему и я :Smile:

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Эльф, мне повезло: я встретил в монастыре не только вербовщиков, озабоченных дополнительной галочкой в своём списке богоугодных дел...
> И хоть в благодать причастия (из облизанной х.з. кем ложки) я не верю, но иногда бываю там.


 А и хорошо, если так получилось. Хорошо, что есть разное, не только плохое.




> Что касается антидепрессантов, то как бы не получить психологическую зависимость. Очень уж много примеров, когда человеки дораскачивали себя таблетками до биполярного расстройства.


 Спасибо за предостережение. Постараюсь делать всё по уму.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Если бы этот термин вам подходил хоть чуть чуть, вы бы писали совсем иначе, и к людям относились иначе. Но раз вам льстит эта "неосновная особенность"... Нарциссизм, кстати, плохо по смыслу вписывается в ваши стремления, о которых вы писали в начале. Люди с этим расстройством личности не могут заниматься моральной тяжёлой деятельностью и занимать серьёзные рабочие места.


 Я разделил _нарциссизм_ как черту характера и _нарциссическое расстройствое личности_ в прошлом сообщении. Этого расстройства личности у меня определённо нет. Так же, как и _шизоидность_ не имеет никакого отношения к _шизофрении_ или _шизотипическому расстройству личности_ -- это просто из термин из методики радикалов.
Морально тяжёлой деятельностью я и не занимался -- писательство я бросил, например. Какое рабочее место я бы занял -- тоже неизвестно.
О нарциссизме говорили вообще все психологи-психиатры-психотерапевты, с которыми я хоть чуть-чуть работал. И логично обосновывали свою позицию. Тут я с ними согласен.




> Не совсем, это слишком объективный пример, но степь, должно быть, та.
> Я имею ввиду, что то, что вы даёте - прилежно подготовленная информация, а что там за человек за ней - уже другое, вы пытаетесь соответствовать и вы согласились с этим ранее, насколько удачно вы это делаете остаётся лишь гадать.


 Речь об образе, так? О том, что я выстраиваю (необязательно сознательно) образ, и этому образу подчинено то, что у меня в мыслях и сердце на самом деле?




> Вы именно так и поступаете, если смотреть со стороны. Я спросила ради кого вам правильность и ради чего быть достойным, а вы прикрываетесь трудами Канта. Если начали прикрываться, то расскажите почему вы считаете его работы важной частью своих прикрытий.


 Но я ведь прямо ответил, ради кого мне правильность и ради чего быть достойным, прямо в такой же формулировке. Не игнорируйте части моих ответов, пожалуйста.
Кант -- просто пример. Вы говорите: "Всегда должны главенствовать практичность и утилитаризм. Нет морали ради морали. Так не бывает". Я отвечаю: "Нет, бывает. Чтобы не быть голословным -- вот вам Кант". 




> "Своё развитие" растяжимое понятие, да. Вы сделали ударение на "своё", а я на "развитие". Я имела ввиду под этим словосочетанием причинно-следственную связь, почему вы хотели развиваться.


 Да, стала понятнее ваша мысль.




> Ваш ответ логичный, но он рушит смысл многих ваших сообщений.


 Тогда давайте разбираться, каких именно. Постараюсь прояснить.
Мы не так давно беседуем, и я не так уж много успел рассказать, несмотря на многобукв, именно поэтому могут возникать "несостыковки". Думаю, дело в этом.




> "я могу сам с собой балдеть от того, какой я клёвый" - Правда?


 Я это вижу в своём случае так:
Чтобы балдеть от какого-то сложного дела, я должен чувствовать, что заниматься им -- клёво. Установку на то, что заниматься этим делом -- клёво, я по-любому изначально получаю извне. Поэтому в конечном счёте полностью сам с собой балдеть я априори не могу. Но при этом уже в процессе для того, чтобы кайфовать, кто-то другой мне и не особо нужен: даже в случае с телом я вполне сам с собой смотрелся в зеркало и был доволен. 
Был доволен тем, что оно лучше, чем у _других_. Ага! Хитро. Понял это, пока писал строчку выше. Об этом вы говорите?




> Любые цели могут быть такими, если они делаются не для общества с его реакциями. Ваши действия и слова говорят о том, что вы нуждаетесь в других людях и даже не представляете себя без них.


 По-моему, если начать так разбираться, то 95% людей делают 95% своих действий ради общества и его реакций. Это базовая человеческая прошивка, без которой человек как таковой и не существовал бы, разве нет?
А в людях я действительно сильно нуждаюсь, тут вы снова правы. Я люблю людей. Но сами люди никогда не были для меня высшей ценностью.




> Красивое тело, боевые искусства, научная степень - это могут быть цели, которые бы поставил себе человек ради самого себя, чтобы самому нравиться себе, иметь хорошую физическую подготовку, разбираться в предмете, а не потому что ему нужно внимание женщин, защита или аудитория.


 А вот это очень интересно, потому что в своём глобальном плане я слово в слово написал в качестве базовой цели: *"нравиться самому себе"*. Не думаю, что я себе врал, а на самом деле собирался делать всё ради других. В этом и сейчас основная проблема: я сам себе не нравлюсь. Другие люди говорят, что со мной всё в порядке.
Но я вас снова не понимаю. Мне даже сложно решить, как лучше описать, что именно я не понимаю -- я уже в девятый раз переписываю эту строку. На мой взгляд, вы себе прямо противоречите. Есть цели, которые по своей природе могут быть заточены только под мир вокруг и никак не просто "ради самого себя". Ты можешь быть некрасивым и стремиться к красоте, только если до этого кто-то другой сказал тебе, что ты некрасивый, и дал стандарт красоты. До этого момента ты в принципе не можешь поставить цель иметь красивое тело. Понятие "хорошей физической подготовки" появляется только в тот момент, когда оказывается, что в мире нужна физическая сила. Просто нужна, если ты хочешь справляться с определёнными ситуациями в человеческом обществе. Не будь в мире концепции насилия -- понятие "хорошая физическая подготовка" просто исчезло бы.  
"Разбираться в предмете [ради предмета]" -- об этом я и писал, когда говорил, что не все цели (например, чтение книг) заточены под других людей. Формальная научная степень, которую ты не можешь получать "ради самого себя", потому что это изначально принятие установленных кем-то стандартов, к пониманию предмета имеет опосредованное отношение.
Вот этот последний абзац прямо зацепил, час над ним просидел. Что-то в нём очень не так. Я ещё подумаю. Чёрт, слишком отупел, чтобы сразу вести нормальную дискуссию без "ыыы", "бе", "ме", "ну там это вот просто".

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> извини, "братан", но Достоевская здесь уже одна есть


 Это кто, если не секрет?

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Неплохой, кстати, выход - пожить в одиночестве, *Волшебный_Эльф*.


 Какая возможная польза, на ваш взгляд? 
Я за этот период впервые в жизни попробовал (до этого -- либо родительский дом, либо общежитие) пожить совсем один. Около 3х недель. Тогда я пытался вернуться к литературе (это я хотел *"10) Найти одно дело и уйти в него"*), для этого требовалось полное одиночество. Во-первых, по ощущениям, ещё больше начал ехать кукухой. Во-вторых, меньше чем за месяц превратился в ходячую тень, потому что даже минимальные "экстравертные" скиллы забросил окончательно: не следил за внешностью, не разговаривал, полностью сбил режим дня. 
Да, под одиночеством вы имеете в виду одиночество во всех смыслах? Без общения в интернете, например?

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Продолжение сказки:
> 
> ... кушать ей приходилось, что бог послал: травку, грибочки и солнечный свет.
> Через год девочка увидела эльфов, подглядывающих за ней из кустиков, и стала красить все четыре губы...
> Они пели, смеялись  и плясали в лучах солнца, пока не приплыл большой корабль и не увёз их всех в красивый замок с высокими башнями, крепкими воротами и ажурными решётками на стрельчатых окнах...
> 
> Мораль: одиночество и антидепрессанты несовместимы


 


> не знаешь, в твоей сказке эльфы все-таки изнасиловали ее или нет? А то накрашены все четыре губы, мало ли что


 Зря вы так про эльфов, содомиты!

----------


## tempo

Эльф, причём тут содомия..? Девочка и эльф - это, скорее, ксеносекс.

Вообще же, я не вижу каких-то серьёзных проблем. Физиологически всё в порядке, бытовО - тоже, есть некоторая дезориентация по жизни.
Ну так лопату в руки и на расчистку накопившихся говн. Возраст тоже позволяет. Родители, наверное, могут помочь, сейчас детство длится до 30+, а у некоторых и далее, это уже все поняли и приняли как должное.
Жисть, опять же, стала длиннее, и 90 лет - вполне достижимый возраст. Так что впереди широкая и светлая дорога, вперёд, ёпт  :Smile:

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Вообще же, я не вижу каких-то серьёзных проблем. Физиологически всё в порядке, бытовО - тоже, есть некоторая дезориентация по жизни.


 Да, я понимаю, что объективно всё не так плохо. Физиологически далеко не всё в порядке, я просто не стал ипохондрить тут без нужды. Недостаточно не в порядке, чтобы отъехать, недостаточно в порядке, чтобы чувствовать себя нормально, ага. Сплошное _недо_.
Ориентиров действительно нет. Есть старые, но при одной мысли о них мне становится ужасно скучно. Нет желаний. Нет целей. Нет сил. А у всех вокруг с этим всё в порядке. Да-да, я вижу, что опять сравниваю с кем-то. Пока непонятно, как это исправлять. Быстро не разруливается, и я всё больше теряю время и навыки.




> Ну так лопату в руки и на расчистку накопившихся говн. Возраст тоже позволяет. Родители, наверное, могут помочь, сейчас детство длится до 30+, а у некоторых и далее, это уже все поняли и приняли как должное.
> Жисть, опять же, стала длиннее, и 90 лет - вполне достижимый возраст. Так что впереди широкая и светлая дорога, вперёд, ёпт


 Благодарствую. Предприму новые попытки выйти из тупика. Может, когда-нибудь пересечёмся в экопоселении на окраине Белоруссии.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

по существу топика могу сказать только одно: у Unity появились конкуренты  :Big Grin:

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> У вас сейчас есть идеи для писательства? Если бы, предположим, вы всё таки сели писать.


 Да, есть. Думаю, мне есть, о чём сказать. Есть конкретные проекты, для которых можно писать. И я уже снова садился писать в этот год. 
Это сложная тема. Я переживал состояние, подобное нынешнему, 3 года назад, из-за того, что мои иллюзии о себе как о писателе столкнулись с реальностью. Тогда всё было гораздо проще и безо всяких физиологических симптомов -- этот конфликт не помешал тащить учёбу, и за полгода я полностью пришёл в себя, найдя новые занятия. Нормальная ситуациия -- мальчик воображал одно, а на деле всё оказалось не так весело. Хотя моё нынешнее состояние не что-то новое, если подумать -- просто более тяжёлый вариант тех же загонов. 
Я в тот раз просто принял, что в качестве дела жизни это точно не моё. 
По факту -- я не вывожу большие объёмы текста. Пишу очень медленно, и это не скромность и тут даже сравнивать себя ни с кем не нужно: я могу над одной страницей несложного текста сидеть почти целые сутки. Что-то приличное в моём случае можно выдавать, полностью отдаваясь только писательству -- на остальное времени и сил просто не остаётся, это проверено на личном опыте. И писательство меня жуть как изматывает морально -- я себя очень плохо чувствую, когда пишу в таком режиме. В итоге получалось достаточно хорошо, правда. Это не дружеские отзывы -- я участвовал в некрупных конкурсах и релизил демо одного большого проекта (это тот самый, который я не вывез целиком); в университете тоже за счёт хорошего языка часто вывозил.  
В последний год попробовал вернуться к литературе под влиянием психотерапевта. По-прежнему чувствовал себя хреново, да ещё и усиленное ощущение, что делаю недостаточно хорошо в силу прекращения самообразования и отупения. Хотя человеку, для проекта которого было написано, понравилось.
В последние два дня я снова над этим задумался. В ходе нашей беседы. Литература -- это, наверное, единственное, что у меня всегда получалось хорошо и что даёт ощущение собственной "небесполезности". Но сам процесс невероятно душит. Может, всё дело в отношении, как вы говорите. Может, если я буду писать просто потому, что мне нравится писать, а не ради образа писателя (образ мне давно уже не нравится) и не ради того, чтобы понравиться жюри на конкурсах -- пойдёт лучше. Я над этим всерьёз думаю. Но переживать все негативные эмоции, которые я всегда испытываю в процессе писательства, и снова осознать, что я в этом плане никчёмен и не вывожу, очень не хочется. И не хочется признавать, что моя роль в жизни -- роль задротская. Все -- получай удовольствие в реальной жизни, а я в 5 утра дома над одним абзацем вымышленных миров сиди и скули от того, как же тяжело даётся. Справился, написал этот абзац -- тебе таких ещё десять тысяч.
Тяжело.  




> Вы сами себе не нравитесь, но при этом нарциссизм считаете чертой характера?


 Нарциссические качели же. По сути: либо ты бог и победитель, либо червь и ничтожество. Чего-то среднего не дано. Стоять на месте тоже не умеешь. Либо непрерывно развиваешься и идёшь вперёд -- тогда идеализация и восторг; либо падаешь вниз -- тогда обесценивание и разочарование в себе. 
Всё это прорабатывается. С психотерапевтом прорабатывали то же обесценивание, всё уже гораздо лучше в этом плане, чем поначалу.




> Речь об образе, так? О том, что я выстраиваю (необязательно сознательно) образ, и этому образу подчинено то, что у меня в мыслях и сердце на самом деле?


 


> Да)


 А вы хороша. Кроме шуток и взаимных расшаркиваний: дойти до этого за несколько дней онлайн-переписки, располагая далеко не полной информацией, -- это достойно. Психотерапевт за полгода к этому выводу не пришла. Хотя это было логично предположить хотя бы с того момента, когда я рассказал про вайфуизм. 
Круто. Я *так* не смотрел. Очень похоже, что так и есть. 
Но тогда всё очень плохо. 




> Вы не аргументировали свои слова, а послали меня читать Канта, я читала лишь одну книгу и мне тяжело в данных обстоятельствах её подставить под ваши слова, вам стоило более подробно описать что вы имеели ввиду, но сейчас я вас поняла.
> Мы расходимся в этом взгляде. Это уже философия, и это мог бы быть очень долгий разговор


 Наверное, действительно стоило.
Долгий разговор давайте отложим  :Embarrassment: 
На всякий случай продублирую свой ответ, который был без Канта: 



> правильным [для меня и окружающих] (важны оба пункта -- не только окружающие) и достойным [того, чтобы самому себя чувствовать человеком, и человеческого общества] (планка "достоинства", установленная самим обществом, неважна -- важно, чтобы я чувствовал, что я достоин).


 


> Если вернуться к писательству, вы хотели им заниматься потому что нравился процесс или ради достижений?


 По-моему, вопрос поставлен не совсем верно, но уйду в буквоедство. Обойдусь, это снова о "философии". 
В самом начале, лет в 14-15 -- определённо ради процесса. Просто прикольно было. Получать одобрение и побеждать в литературных конкурсах тоже здорово, нужно такое подкрепление, но изначальный посыл 99% был не в этом. Вот точно не в этом, я себе верю в этом.
Потом, когда это стало требовать всё больше физических и моральных сил, -- ради достижений. Только конечная цель оправдывала такое напряжение. 




> Я объединила два сообщения, суть в одиночестве. Люди могут жить годами в глуши. Предположим, нет желания понравиться, нет сравнения, что вы будете делать дальше? Вы написали что запустили всё, но ведь могло быть иначе? База работает если есть условия.


 Желание понравиться и сравнение останутся всё равно, потому что есть образы, на которые я продолжу ориентироваться и с которыми буду себя сравнивать. Но эти образы в основном о так называемом духовном развитии, с поддержанием физухи на обычном среднем уровне (зарядки и пробежек хватило бы с лихвой, без протеинов и боевых искусств) и с меньшей ориентацией на практически актуальные навыки вроде английского. 
Просто живу и наконец-то поистине отдыхаю, наслаждаясь тем, что больше не нужно гнаться за временем, постоянно совершенствоваться, соревноваться с другими и изображать "недоальфу" (ну или бету, на худой конец). Меня мало что интересует само по себе, так что максимум из созидательной деятельности -- размышлял бы о мире и, может, что-то писал ради удовольствия, бросая, как только пропадало бы желание. Вёл бы хозяйство, очевидно, раз живу в глуши; поскольку я видел бы в этом конкретную практическую пользу здесь и сейчас, мне было бы это интересно и я бы добросовестно трудился. Если есть компьютер -- проводил бы свободное время за ним, потому что это просто более лёгкий и приятный способ расслабляться. Если интернета и техники не завезли -- читать книги за неимением других вариантов, видимо. 




> Вы говорите про понятия, а не значения, в этом у нас разница. Если брать понятия, вы правы, понятия не могут существовать без общества.


 Да. Вот поэтому и чувствовал, переписывая раз за разом эту часть сообщения, что говорю не о том. Учитывая изученный и сданный полуторагодовой курс логики -- стыдно.




> Если же брать ту же физическую подготовку: надобность может появиться без ситуации связанной с обществом.


 Давайте оставим этот пример, как и внешность. Не очень удобно разбирать, ведёт в никуда. 




> Если брать интерес к научной деятельности, трудно, но ей также может заниматься один человек из своего личного интереса.


 Да. Вот этого положения ждал и хотел его разобрать.
Думал тут. О том, что вы говорили про "заниматься ради самого себя", -- смотрите, как думаю. Я готов согласиться, что такое действительно имеет место быть. Есть люди, которым просто нравится само дело. Независимо от того, что это за дело и какова его практическая применимость. Кому-то просто нравится бокс или бегать. Кому-то просто нравится разбираться в немецкой классической философии. Кому-то просто нравится учить новые языки. И, следовательно, такие люди бы остались, если бы -- как я говорил раньше -- всё это (бокс, философия, языки) не нужно было с технической точки зрения. Но я думаю, что таких людей на каждую сферу деятельности в одном поколении -- хорошо, если десять. Много -- сто. Большинство бы действительно охотно _ничего_ не делало, если бы можно было нажать кнопку и получить результат. 
Почему же по факту мы видим не десять и не сто, а тысячи людей, которые искренне считают, что им нравится то, чем они занимаются? Потому что они уже _убеждены_, что им нравится. Они смешали "правильно" и "нравится", "так надо" и "нравится", "это удобно" и "нравится", "я имею с этого выгоду" и "мне это нравится". Схема утрированная для ясности тезиса (и потому что я не могу раскрыть лучше). 
Вот к этим последним людям отношусь я. Подлинных интересов у меня, похоже, нет.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> по существу топика могу сказать только одно: у Unity появились конкуренты


 Что там по поводу более серьёзной проблемы, доктор? Любопытно послушать вашу гипотезу.

----------


## tempo

"... Я царь – я раб – я червь – я бог!"
https://azbyka.ru/fiction/oda-bog/

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Что там по поводу более серьёзной проблемы, доктор? Любопытно послушать вашу гипотезу.


 Плядский форумный движок. Написал я по этому поводу развернутый длиннопост со всем выкладками, кликнул "отправить", а оно у меня просит зарегистрироваться. Пока регистрировался, все куда-то пропало. Бля.
Заново писать сил нет.

Короче, в двух-трех словах. Серьезная болезнь может манифестировать (проявляться) с симптомов, которые характерны для относительно "безобидных" заболеваний. От момента появления первых относительно незначительных симптомов до развернутой клинической картины могут пройти годы, а то и десятки лет.
Пазл с диагнозом выстраивается по мере появления новых симптомов. Так, кашель - это одно, кашель с мокротой - это уже другое, а кашель с гнойной мокротой и кровохарканье - это третье. Это я так, грубо. Чем больше симптомов выявлено, тем точнее диагноз. Ну, или тем быстрее доктор в них запутается))).

Ближе к делу. Геморрой - это патологическое расширение вен. Чем это расширение вызвано? Банальным одно- / многоразовым подъемом тяжестей или причина кроется глубже? Далее. Боли в тазу и простатит. Болит, как правило, или из-за воспаления, или из-за ишемии. На втором пункте остановимся подробнее. Из-за чего возникает ишемия? Из-за недостаточности кровоснабжения того или иного органа, например, простаты.
Одной из причин ишемии может быть нарушения венозного оттока от органа, которое ведет к застою венозной ("отработанной") крови в нем, вследствие чего уже артериальная кровь поступает к нему хуже, чем требуется. Возникает боль.
Теперь вопрос: почему возникает венозный застой? Потому что расширены вены. А почему они расширены? И где еще по организму они могут расширены? В ногах? В голове? Где еще?

Короче, недавно я сам столкнулся с такой херней. Началось с подозрения на варикоцеле. Геморрой тоже периодически появлялся (раз в год примерно), потом пропадал. Потом появилась периодическая боль в тазу и промежности. А пару недель недель назад начало болеть еще кое-где. Летом у меня выявили маленький пролапс митрального клапана (я поначалу не придал этому значения).
Теперь я собираю свой пазл и на данный момент пришел к выводу, что у меня ДСТ - дисплазия соединительной ткани. Это такая редкая генетическая херня, которая проявляется в недостаточности вен по всему организму.
У вас может быть то же самое. Хотя, конечно, не факт.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

P/s ДСТ проявляется не только в виде проблем с венами, но и по-другому. Я, например, могу свободно сесть на шпагат (хотя гимнастикой никогда не занимался) или закинуть ногу за голову.
Раньше меня и тех, кому я показывал эти "фокусы" это забавляло. Теперь я понял, что это - болезнь.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

Все логично, Dr.Tiger. Видите, неформальный подход к вопросу, кроме порождения новых вопросов может еще и вызывать ответы на них. Теперь и Ваш пазл начал складываться.

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tiger, можно ли скомпенсировать ДСТ диетой?
Например, добавив всякоразных свиных хрящиков и рыбки с косточками, т.е. коллагеном в еде?
Плюс, наверное, некий витаминно-минеральный комплекс, помогающий усвоению?
Плюс, наверное, гимнастику для сосудов, заставляющую мышцы в их стенках работать?

(и, насчёт форумных глюков: я давно уже копирую текст перед отправкой в буфер обмена)

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> *Волшебный_Эльф*, мне ещё на прошлом сообщении пришла мысль, почему бы вам не попробовать описывать свои мысли? Вести что-то вроде дневника, но при этом оформлять как небольшое литературное произведение, где вы будете протагонистом? Но писать только для самого себя.


 Хорошая идея. Дневник я вёл (сейчас забросил), но не оформлял как литературное произведение. Пока не очень вижу форму, но это уже дело продумывания и техники. 
Немного (или не немного) стыдно за то, что получится, потому что получится в духе пятнадцатилетнего подростка: "Тьма разрастается в моей душе, и я такой не такой, как все, меня никто не понимает, ууууу!". 
И не уверен, насколько меня хватит для самого себя и как быстро захочется забросить. 




> При желании человек может не зазнаваться и не опускаться)


 Здесь недостаточно просто желания. Когда это давняя модель видения мира и самого себя в нём, ты сам её уже не осознаёшь. Нужен кто-то (желательно, специалист), кто покажет тебе, что ты действительно воспринимаешь себя и мир таким образом, что это тебе вредит, и поможет переработать эту концепцию во что-то более благотворное.




> Тяжело представить, чтобы человек уехал от цивилизации, но продолжал на протяжении месяцев или лет держать образы людей в голове, старался им нравиться и продолжал на них равняться.


 Потому что это в основном образы, которые никогда и не присутствовали рядом физически, и даже необязательно образы реально существовавших людей. Поэтому нет разницы, где я нахожусь. 




> Вы бы хотели так жить? Или это не идеальная жизнь?


 Это жизнь, при которой мне было бы спокойно. Это идеал покоя. 
Вообще плохо, что у меня такие желания. Это желания старого дида. 
Приведу фрагменты из файлика, который я составлял летом 2018, когда всё было хорошо и я рассуждал, как в целом хочу жить дальше в ближайшие несколько лет:
>- *Нужно учиться быть человеком вообще и жить.* Эта мысль мелькала у тебя раньше, выше, и вообще она одна из общих, объединяющих, если так подумать. В чём суть: важны не конкретные скиллы, не посвящение себя одному делу и успешное функционирование в его рамках. Важна именно жизнь как… жизнь. Старайся быть таким человеком, чтоб нравился самому себе. Это включает в себя овладение конкретными скиллами в том числе, но это отнюдь не основообразующее. 
- *Любопытство.* Важнейшая черта твоей жизни – любопытство (Fran Bow). Да, тебе про философское любопытство трындели с первого курса, но только сейчас вдруг начало доходить. Интересуйся всем. Мир огромен и неисчерпаем. Исследуй его. Пробуй. Смотри. Объясняй. Проверяй. 
(!) Хочется посмотреть мир. Он такой большой и разный. Раньше не хотелось.
- *Раньше ты них*я не учился.* Нет, серьёзно. Ты что-то делал, но большую часть времени тратил впустую и мало знакомился с новым. Ты вообще не самообразовывался, считай, бл*ть. Пора. 




> Не соглашусь. Выживание - это будет чуть ли не главным стремлением одинокого живущего в дали человека, соответственно распускать себя вряд ли получится. Если говорить про полноценную жизнь без социума. В таком случае, наоборот, в приоритет легко пойдёт тренировать себя. А внешность - это как одеть маску на карнавал, поэтому я не начала о ней, хотя опять же представляя жизнь без социума, можно представить, что, гипотетически, человек такой ерундой страдать может...


 Окей. Физическая подготовка для одинокого живущего вдали человека будет технически важна, так же, как ему технически было важно накаченное тело в социуме, когда этот человек хотел вызывать приятное впечатление у окружающих для извлечения выгоды и цеплять баб. Он, может, в гробу видал это выживание и тренировки, но это просто стало необходимостью в данных условиях. Не вижу, к чему ведёт эта ветка диалога.
И внешность всё же чуть больше, чем "такая ерунда". Даже без социума уже давно сидя дома я ежедневно моюсь, причёсываюсь, бреюсь, потому что мне приятно держать себя в порядке хотя бы на минимальном уровне.




> Почему вас это беспокоит? Вы не первый раз смотрите на статистику, но ни для кого в этом, кроме самой статистики, ничего нет. Если все синхронно идут в одном направлении - это не значит, что обязаны и другие.


 Во-первых, я просто всегда стараюсь понять, как устроен мир (и особенно мне интересны люди, я уже говорил). А во-вторых, меня лично беспокоит то, что я тоже один из тех тысяч людей, которые убедили себя, что им что-то нравится и что-то интересно. А на самом деле я пустой. Мне *ничего* не нравится и *ничего* не интересно.




> А писательство? Учитывая образ мыслей, годы, написанные здесь тексты - у вас это действительно получается. Чем не подлинный интерес.


 А я не знаю. Честно. Писательство -- может быть, я цепляюсь за то, что что-то умею, особенный и небесполезный. Я не уверен, что сейчас могу искренне сказать: "Да, *интересно*. Да, *нравится*".
Вообще мне противна модель полного посвящения себя одному делу. К дьяволу это принесение себя в жертву. Я человек, и я просто хотел быть счастливым, без этого вот традиционно русского культа вины, страдания и жертвенности, о котором в своей теме писала *Kales*. Так хотел от этого уйти, а оказался прямо там. Тьфу. 
Я уже хотел просто жить, попадать в разные интересные ситуации и принимать в них деятельное правильное участие, получать новые приятные эмоции, узнавать что-то.
Предупреждая вопрос: "Что сейчас мешает?" Я мешаю. Я нынешний не могу быть активным субъектом действий -- вызывающим восторг, энергичным, со знаниями и умениями в самых разных областях, с твёрдой жизненной позицией, искренне любящим каждую секунду своей жизни. И не верю, что из нынешней точки уже смогу. Что-то поломалось в прошлом августе и больше не работает. Даже справившись с физиологическими симптомами депрессии, я уже не смогу смотреть на мир и действовать, как раньше. Да, звучит очень пафосно и по-юношески. Но правда больше не получается. Я попробовал в период июнь-сентябрь 2019 года. Не работает. Я не хочу больше никого побеждать. Я не хочу больше утверждать свою позицию. Я отчаянно не вписываюсь, и люди даже подсознательно это чувствуют и держатся подальше, хотя раньше тянулись ко мне.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Все логично, Dr.Tiger. Видите, неформальный подход к вопросу, кроме порождения новых вопросов может еще и вызывать ответы на них. Теперь и Ваш пазл начал складываться.


 Порой диагностический поиск напоминает расследование запутанного уголовного дела. Сначала у тебя один "подозреваемый", потом появляются новые "улики" (т.е. симптомы), с которыми картинка меняется - появляется новый "подозреваемый" и т.д.
В английском языке слово "case" имеет несколько значений, среди них - уголовное дело и история болезни. Врачебная практика иногда похожа на работу (службу) следователя (детектива). Такие вот аналогии.

Доктора Хауса все смотрели? Каков там принцип построения практически каждой серии? Сначала человеку становится плохо, и его привозят в больничку. Там ему ставят предварительный Ds вроде о. бронхит (ну, это я так, грубо) и начинают лечить.
Человеку временно становится лучше, потом снова появляется отрицательная динамика. Приходит Хаус, начинают копать. Хаус ставит другой диагноз (например, о. пневмония), меняют схему лечения.
Больному опять временно становится лучше, а потом он впадает в кому. Опять начинается диагностический поиск, назначаются новые исследования, анализируется содержимое мусорного ведра в жилище пациента и т.д. И вдруг Хаус замечает какую-нибудь, казалось бы, совсем незначительную, едва уловимую деталь, после чего его осеняет, что у больного, например, какая-нибудь лихорадка Скалистых гор, ассоциированная с острым отравлением циклопентанпергидрофенантреном... фух...
Опять меняется схема лечения - на следующий день розовощекий больной сидит на кровати и рассказывает Хаусу анекдоты. Happy end.
Понятно, что такие запутанные "кейсы" встречаются не каждый день, иначе, если бы все серии д-ра Хауса состояли из бронхита и пневмонии, то хер бы кто их смотрел. Но где не факт, что у любого читающего этот топик не может быть какого-нибудь синдрома Хер-знает-кого, о котором он просто пока не знает?
Начинается с какого-нибудь безобидного симптома, потом появляются все новые и новые пазлы (симптомы), пока, наконец, не выстраивается полная картинка.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tiger, можно ли скомпенсировать ДСТ диетой?


 Да херово оно компенсируется. Тем более уже когда появились морфологические изменения.

----------


## Мираж

вау, почти 1 в 1, как у меня сейчас

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Порой диагностический поиск напоминает расследование запутанного уголовного дела. Сначала у тебя один "подозреваемый", потом появляются новые "улики" (т.е. симптомы), с которыми картинка меняется - появляется новый "подозреваемый" и т.д.
> В английском языке слово "case" имеет несколько....


 Вначале написал Вам о докторе Хаусе...., но потом подумал....и стер это сравнение. Из Вас выйдет неплохой Доктор Хаус! Пронесите это через всю Вашу практику. Все почему то акцентируют внимание на заезженной фразе "Все лгут!", но идея сериала (ИМХО) совсем в другом - "В действительности все может быть совсем не так, как на самом деле"

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Плядский форумный движок. Написал я по этому поводу развернутый длиннопост со всем выкладками, кликнул "отправить", а оно у меня просит зарегистрироваться. Пока регистрировался, все куда-то пропало. Бля.
> Заново писать сил нет.
> 
> Короче, в двух-трех словах. Серьезная болезнь может манифестировать (проявляться) с симптомов, которые характерны для относительно "безобидных" заболеваний. От момента появления первых относительно незначительных симптомов до развернутой клинической картины могут пройти годы, а то и десятки лет.
> Пазл с диагнозом выстраивается по мере появления новых симптомов. Так, кашель - это одно, кашель с мокротой - это уже другое, а кашель с гнойной мокротой и кровохарканье - это третье. Это я так, грубо. Чем больше симптомов выявлено, тем точнее диагноз. Ну, или тем быстрее доктор в них запутается))).
> 
> Ближе к делу. Геморрой - это патологическое расширение вен. Чем это расширение вызвано? Банальным одно- / многоразовым подъемом тяжестей или причина кроется глубже? Далее. Боли в тазу и простатит. Болит, как правило, или из-за воспаления, или из-за ишемии. На втором пункте остановимся подробнее. Из-за чего возникает ишемия? Из-за недостаточности кровоснабжения того или иного органа, например, простаты.
> Одной из причин ишемии может быть нарушения венозного оттока от органа, которое ведет к застою венозной ("отработанной") крови в нем, вследствие чего уже артериальная кровь поступает к нему хуже, чем требуется. Возникает боль.
> Теперь вопрос: почему возникает венозный застой? Потому что расширены вены. А почему они расширены? И где еще по организму они могут расширены? В ногах? В голове? Где еще?
> ...


 *Dr.Tiger*, благодарю за подробный ликбез, доктор. 
Что с этим делать -- непонятно. По врачам можно ходить бесконечно и безрезультатно, это выматывает даже психически здорового человека.
Про дисплазию соединительной ткани читал в последний год мимоходом. Вроде не оно. 
Ещё вдогонку: у меня тут давеча выявили кучу самых разных аллергий. На все подвиды пыли, на кошек. Это с чем-то можно связать в данном случае?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> *Dr.Tiger*, благодарю за подробный ликбез, доктор. 
> Что с этим делать -- непонятно. По врачам можно ходить бесконечно и безрезультатно, это выматывает даже психически здорового человека.
> Про дисплазию соединительной ткани читал в последний год мимоходом. Вроде не оно. 
> Ещё вдогонку: у меня тут давеча выявили кучу самых разных аллергий. На все подвиды пыли, на кошек. Это с чем-то можно связать в данном случае?


 На переносимость глютена проверялись? - тот еще "подводный камень" медицины с полиморфизмом симптомов...

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> вау, почти 1 в 1, как у меня сейчас


 Присаживайся к нашему костру, дружище. 
У тебя похожие физиологические проблемы или такие же мощные злобные тараканы в голове?

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> На переносимость глютена проверялись? - тот еще "подводный камень" медицины с полиморфизмом симптомов...


 Не проверялся. Сейчас перешёл по первой попавшейся ссылке -- ну, да, многие симптомы могу отметить. Но так про практически любую болячку сказать можно. Покормил свою ипохондрию.
Есть какой-то конкретный точный тест, который показывает, есть у человека непереносимость глютена или нет?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Не проверялся. Сейчас перешёл по первой попавшейся ссылке -- ну, да, многие симптомы могу отметить. Но так про практически любую болячку сказать можно. Покормил свою ипохондрию.
> Есть какой-то конкретный точный тест, который показывает, есть у человека непереносимость глютена или нет?


 К сожалению, медицинские тесты такая хитрая штука - практически все имеют ограничения обусловленные чувствительностью и специфичностью. Погуглите, Вам станет более понятно, так как это долго объяснять. Думаю, что комплекс тестов - Дезаминированные пептиды глиадина, антитела IgG; Дезаминированные пептиды глиадина, антитела IgA; Тканевая трансглутаминаза, антитела IgG; Тканевая трансглутаминаза, антитела IgA - если будут в пределах референсных значений, с 99% уверенностью покажут, что глютеновой энтеропатии нет. Останется 1% сомнений)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Ну вот, дискуссия вошла в нужное русло! А то писали тут какую-то психологическую пое....ь.
Ща я искупаюсь и потом к вам присоединюсь - авось какой новый диагноз откопаем))

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Ну вот, дискуссия вошла в нужное русло! А то писали тут какую-то психологическую пое....ь.
> Ща я искупаюсь и потом к вам присоединюсь - авось какой новый диагноз откопаем))


 Не хватает Арамиса). tempo, дружище, нам без Вас скучно медицинские "ребусы" разгадывать)

----------


## June

> Есть какой-то конкретный точный тест, который показывает, есть у человека непереносимость глютена или нет?


 Я сдавал анализ крови на непереносимость глютена, мне гастроэнтеролог сказал, где именно его правильно делают, типа в других местах тоже делают, но неправильно. Я думаю, самый надёжный подход - перестаёшь есть продукты, содержащие глютен, полностью. Через неделю-две смотришь, лучше, или нет. Если лучше - плюсик к версии о непереносимости. Всего лишь небольшой плюсик, потому что в продуктах, которые ты перестанешь есть, может быть какая-нибудь другая отрава помимо глютена, и причина улучшения именно в ней.

Я когда понял, что у меня лактазная недостаточность, стал читать состав продуктов, который напечатан мелким шрифтом на упаковке. Беру кусок свинины (грудинка) известного производителя. Читаю состав: ..., лактоза. Это как вообще? Но вот так.

Проблема ещё в том, что веры напечатанному немного. В том же магазине беру упаковку, на которой написано большими буквами: морская соль. Читаю состав: NaCl: 99%. Вот чему верить, большим буквам, или маленьким? Т.е. тому, что это морская соль, или тому, что это чистый NaCl?

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Я сдавал анализ крови на непереносимость глютена, мне гастроэнтеролог сказал, где именно его правильно делают, типа в других местах тоже делают, но неправильно. Я думаю, самый надёжный подход - перестаёшь есть продукты, содержащие глютен, полностью. Через неделю-две смотришь, лучше, или нет. Если лучше - плюсик к версии о непереносимости. Всего лишь небольшой плюсик, потому что в продуктах, которые ты перестанешь есть, может быть какая-нибудь другая отрава помимо глютена, и причина улучшения именно в ней.
> 
> Я когда понял, что у меня лактазная недостаточность, стал читать состав продуктов, который напечатан мелким шрифтом на упаковке. Беру кусок свинины (грудинка) известного производителя. Читаю состав: ..., лактоза. Это как вообще? Но вот так.
> 
> Проблема ещё в том, что веры напечатанному немного. В том же магазине беру упаковку, на которой написано большими буквами: морская соль. Читаю состав: NaCl: 99%. Вот чему верить, большим буквам, или маленьким? Т.е. тому, что это морская соль, или тому, что это чистый NaCl?


 Соглашусь с Вами, метод исключения во многих случаях "срабатывает". Более бюджетен по исполнению, опять же)

----------


## June

> Соглашусь с Вами, метод исключения во многих случаях "срабатывает". Более бюджетен по исполнению, опять же)


 Думаю, тут достоверность даже важнее бюджетности. Ещё Броневой говорил "верить в наше время нельзя никому". А актуальность сказанного с каждым годом только растёт.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Думаю, тут достоверность даже важнее бюджетности. Ещё Броневой говорил "верить в наше время нельзя никому". А актуальность сказанного с каждым годом только растёт.


 Достоверность заявленных "безглютеновых" продуктов тоже можно подвергнуть сомнению)

----------


## June

> Достоверность заявленных "безглютеновых" продуктов тоже можно подвергнуть сомнению)


 Совершенно верно. Поэтому нужно брать только непереработанные продукты, в которых не может быть глютена (или его добавление было бы экономически невыгодно). Типа гречка, рис, яблоки, дикая рыба и т.д.. Кстати, по поводу рыбы. Знаю одного товарища, который принципиально покупает мойву. Это морская рыба, и она слишком дешёвая, чтобы её подделывать. Возможно, он прав. Продаваемый у нас лосось, сибас или дорадо выращены на искусственных кормах и антибиотиках.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Б...ядская новостройка. Снова свет выключили. Я как раз голову "нашампунил", и тут - на тебе! Второй раз за месяц такая ситуация. Но прошлый раз дело было в сентябре, когда еще тепло. А сейчас стоять запененным в холодной квартире - это совсем другое дело.
Я прям чуть не заплакал. Правда. В этот раз я успел в темноте смыть с себя пену (потому что у нас с отключением электричества пропадает и вода: насосы же!) К чему эта преамбула? К тому, что порой для последнего шага не хватает какого-нибудь пустяка, мелочи какой-нибудь вроде отключения электричества в момент намыливания головы)
Что ж за жизнь такая, если даже вымыться нормально не получается?
Ладно...




> Про дисплазию соединительной ткани читал в последний год мимоходом. Вроде не оно. 
> Ещё вдогонку: у меня тут давеча выявили кучу самых разных аллергий. На все подвиды пыли, на кошек. Это с чем-то можно связать в данном случае?


 1. А с чего это вы вдруг заинтересовались ДСТ? Случайностей не бывает) Случайность - это неопознанная необходимость (кто-то из великих сказал).
2. Я хз как можно связать аллергию "на почти все" с той проблемой, с которой вы "подружились" с медициной. Мне тупо не хватат знаний (возможно, даже ума) для этого. Скорее всего, аллергия сама по себе, а "проблема N1" - сама по себе. Они ведь не мешает жить друг другу)




> "В действительности все может быть совсем не так, как на самом деле"


 Золотые слова, Юрий Венедиктович, золотые слова! Мне кажется, эту фразу надо печатать на титульном листе каждой медкарты - как напоминание врачу о том, что за банальны геморроем может скрываться что-то другое, более серьезное.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Знаю одного товарища, который принципиально покупает мойву. Это морская рыба, и она слишком дешёвая, чтобы её подделывать. Возможно, он прав.


 Правильно делает. В ней еще фосфора до фига - аж кости иногда зеленые.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Правильно делает. В ней еще фосфора до фига - аж кости иногда зеленые.


 ))) Не по теме топика, но по теме поста). Был у меня такой случай в бытность работы на AMBULANCE. Вызвал забуханый чувак на отравление рыбой. Мы приехали. С чуваком вроде с первого взгляда все нормально. Кроме перегара никаких симптомов не вижу. Спрашиваю - в чем дело товарисчь..? Какие симптомы для вызова экстренной службы проявились? Он отвечает - Ел рыбу, а она светится. Я немного обалдел от ответа. Спрашиваю, что значит светится? Он говорит - пойдемте доктор в ванную, я выключу свет и Вы сами все увидите)

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Б...ядская новостройка. Снова свет выключили. Я как раз голову "нашампунил", и тут - на тебе! Второй раз за месяц такая ситуация. Но прошлый раз дело было в сентябре, когда еще тепло. А сейчас стоять запененным в холодной квартире - это совсем другое дело.
> Я прям чуть не заплакал. Правда. В этот раз я успел в темноте смыть с себя пену (потому что у нас с отключением электричества пропадает и вода: насосы же!) К чему эта преамбула? К тому, что порой для последнего шага не хватает какого-нибудь пустяка, мелочи какой-нибудь вроде отключения электричества в момент намыливания головы)
> Что ж за жизнь такая, если даже вымыться нормально не получается?
> Ладно...


 Вроде Вы доктор, а не инженер (Эрнест Павлович Щукин) - Вот Вам ответка за Юрия Венедиктовича)



> Я хз как можно связать аллергию "на почти все" с той проблемой, с которой вы "подружились" с медициной. Мне тупо не хватат знаний (возможно, даже ума) для этого. Скорее всего, аллергия сама по себе, а "проблема N1" - сама по себе. Они ведь не мешает жить друг другу)


 Читал в профильных статьях по теме, что при глютеновой энтеропатии может быть поливалентная аллергия. Как это связано с научных позиций затрудняюсь ответить...

----------


## tempo

Dr.Tyburn... т.е. Tiger  :Smile: 
> Снова свет выключили. Я как раз голову "нашампунил", и тут - на тебе! Второй раз за месяц  

простите, мне смешно стало.
С тех пор, как  у меня выключили свет, я научился не только мыться (без света,), но и почти бросил примеряться к знаменитому лондонскому дереву  :Smile: 
(кто о чём, а голый - о бане...)
==========

цитата:
-----
Непереносимость глютена также может быть связана с изменением состава микрофлоры, есть сведения, что в присутствии молочнокислых бактерий глютен перерабатывается полностью ещё до попадания в кишечник[1] , лактобациллы способствуют правильному расщеплению глютена и превращению в безвредные вещества, в то время как Pseudomonas aeruginosa расщепляет глютен до составляющих, которые вызывают воспаление кишечника[2], также стоит отметить, что при переходе на безглютеновую диету может наблюдаться падение иммунитета и уменьшение количества полезных бактерий с увеличением вредоносных[3], что показывает важную и неоднозначную роль глютена в нашем питании.
-----

Так что кушайте кефирчик, лучше натуральный. У меня в банке кефирный гриб живёт, и результат его жизнедеятельности много лучше, чем магазинный продукт.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Непереносимость глютена также может быть связана с изменением состава микрофлоры, есть сведения, что в присутствии молочнокислых бактерий глютен перерабатывается полностью ещё до попадания в кишечник[1] , лактобациллы способствуют правильному расщеплению глютена и превращению в безвредные вещества, в то время как Pseudomonas aeruginosa расщепляет глютен до составляющих, которые вызывают воспаление кишечника[2], также стоит отметить, что при переходе на безглютеновую диету может наблюдаться падение иммунитета и уменьшение количества полезных бактерий с увеличением вредоносных[3], что показывает важную и неоднозначную роль глютена в нашем питании.
> -----
> 
> Так что кушайте кефирчик, лучше натуральный. У меня в банке кефирный гриб живёт, и результат его жизнедеятельности много лучше, чем магазинный продукт.


 О неоднозначности безглютеновой диеты у пациентов которым она не показана я читал статьи. Но вот не могу понять, как в присутствии молочнокислых бактерий глютен перерабатывается до попадания в кишечник я понять не могу, если молочнокислых бактерий до кишечника нет вообще по определению. Какие-то квантовые эффекты, tempo,?

----------


## June

Говорят, в кислой среде желудка выживает только helicobacter pylori. Лечиться от неё тоже модно, меня лечили. В теории, достаточно один раз поесть в общественной столовой, чтобы снова эту бактерию поймать, и это делает смысл лечения не совсем понятным.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Говорят, в кислой среде желудка выживает только helicobacter pylori. Лечиться от неё тоже модно, меня лечили. В теории, достаточно один раз поесть в общественной столовой, чтобы снова эту бактерию поймать, и это делает смысл лечения не совсем понятным.


 Мой друг, я Вам развернуто отвечу немного позднее, обещаю. В целом Вы правы.

----------


## Мираж

> Присаживайся к нашему костру, дружище. 
> У тебя похожие физиологические проблемы или такие же мощные злобные тараканы в голове?


 это относилось к последнему абзацу твоего последнего поста на той странице, но цитата почему-то не вставилась. то есть - второе.

----------


## tempo

> Но вот не могу понять, как в присутствии молочнокислых бактерий глютен перерабатывается до попадания в кишечник я понять не могу, если молочнокислых бактерий до кишечника нет вообще по определению. Какие-то квантовые эффекты, tempo,?


 Вы, похоже, путаете меня с NABAT  :Smile:  какие, к аллахую, кванты в содержимом кишечника...
_До_ кишечника бактерий нет  (почти), но _в_ нём, насколько мне известно, живёт их очень много.
Фактически, они являются частью пищеварительной системы.
Именно поэтому после той 21-дневной репетиции су, которую я вам дилетантски предлагаю, рекомендуется не нажираться до хруста в рёбрах, а вкушать, постепенно наращивая количество - чтобы милые микробушки размножились.
Возможно, они дорабатывают то, что не доработал желудок.
P.S. а будете хамить - выпишу вам направление к Малахову на курс уринотерапии ))

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Dr.Tyburn... т.е. Tiger 
> > Снова свет выключили. Я как раз голову "нашампунил", и тут - на тебе! Второй раз за месяц  
> 
> простите, мне смешно стало.
> С тех пор, как  у меня выключили свет, я научился не только мыться (без света,).


 Вы не поверите, но домывался я с мыслями о вас и других людях, имеющих серьезные проблемы со зрением.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Вы, похоже, путаете меня с NABAT  какие, к аллахую, кванты в содержимом кишечника...
> _До_ кишечника бактерий нет  (почти), но _в_ нём, насколько мне известно, живёт их очень много.
> Фактически, они являются частью пищеварительной системы.
> Именно поэтому после той 21-дневной репетиции су, которую я вам дилетантски предлагаю, рекомендуется не нажираться до хруста в рёбрах, а вкушать, постепенно наращивая количество - чтобы милые микробушки размножились.
> Возможно, они дорабатывают то, что не доработал желудок.
> P.S. а будете хамить - выпишу вам направление к Малахову на курс уринотерапии ))


 Я сегодня вкусно пообедал в ресторане, а Вы меня голодом убить хотите).

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Вот поэтому и написала "только для самого себя". Это не глупо, относитесь как к творчеству, представьте что вы и будете читателем, постарайтесь написать хорошую книгу) Если раньше вы интересовались каким-то жанром или сейчас у вас есть хотя бы минимальный интерес, то можно это всё подавать именно в таком жанре, придумайте какие-нибудь дополнительные сюжетные повороты, но главное - чтобы были собственные мысли, которые переживаете в реальности, то, что больше всего беспокоит. Может имеет смысл своим мыслям придавать форму. Тут может быть огромный простор для творчества... Может быть именно это станет основой для чего-то в будущем.


 *Chill*, я понял идею. Спасибо за конкретную рекомендацию.




> Что вам бы дал комфорт, который вы с помощью чужого восторга, своей энергии и разносторонних умений бы получили? Этот комфорт смог бы дать спокойную жизнь, описанную в прошлом сообщении, или смог бы дать яркую красочную жизнь? Первое или второе, и вы бы это получили, это бы удовлетворило полностью ваши жизненные запросы и стали бы вы счастливым человеком?


 Второе. Это удовлетворило бы мои жизненные запросы на тот период и сделало бы меня счастливым на положенный отрезок времени, пока я бы не получил всё необходимое от этого этапа жизни и не испытал бы потребности изменяться дальше. Этот этап нужно было просто испытать и пройти, удовлетворившись и пойдя дальше.




> Если вам удобней, можно разделить свою жизнь - был тот человек, а теперь есть вы, вам не нравитесь вы, но это уже новый человек, он должен с чего-то начать, начните новую главу, больше читайте, обращайте внимание на новое для вас. Чем-то это даже похоже на ваши фрагменты, особенно первый. "Учиться быть человеком".


 Я не хочу опять начинать с нуля. Это скучно. А все вокруг продолжают прокачиваться без сброса параметров.

P.S. Примерно полчаса назад словил нервный срыв. Очень давно их не было, с начала июня вроде. Я не могу не замечать, что всё идёт не так. Что-то пошло неправильно с вселенской точки зрения, и не в силах человека это исправить. Это рассинхронизация. Меня вообще не должно быть там, где я нахожусь. Я не должен испытывать то, что испытываю, и видеть то, что вижу. Это всё очень неправильно, это не о исправлении ситуации и счастливом излечении и продолжении жизни. Это программный сбой. Я не знаю, как исправлять такие вещи.
"Передайте товарищу Сталину -- произошла чудовищная ошибка" (с)

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Я сдавал анализ крови на непереносимость глютена, мне гастроэнтеролог сказал, где именно его правильно делают, типа в других местах тоже делают, но неправильно. Я думаю, самый надёжный подход - перестаёшь есть продукты, содержащие глютен, полностью. Через неделю-две смотришь, лучше, или нет. Если лучше - плюсик к версии о непереносимости. Всего лишь небольшой плюсик, потому что в продуктах, которые ты перестанешь есть, может быть какая-нибудь другая отрава помимо глютена, и причина улучшения именно в ней.
> 
> Я когда понял, что у меня лактазная недостаточность, стал читать состав продуктов, который напечатан мелким шрифтом на упаковке. Беру кусок свинины (грудинка) известного производителя. Читаю состав: ..., лактоза. Это как вообще? Но вот так.
> 
> Проблема ещё в том, что веры напечатанному немного. В том же магазине беру упаковку, на которой написано большими буквами: морская соль. Читаю состав: NaCl: 99%. Вот чему верить, большим буквам, или маленьким? Т.е. тому, что это морская соль, или тому, что это чистый NaCl?


 А где его правильно делают, можете подсказать?
И спасибо за совет.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> К чему эта преамбула? К тому, что порой для последнего шага не хватает какого-нибудь пустяка, мелочи какой-нибудь вроде отключения электричества в момент намыливания головы)
> Что ж за жизнь такая, если даже вымыться нормально не получается?
> Ладно...


 Да уж. Меня сейчас тоже полная ерунда добила. 




> 1. А с чего это вы вдруг заинтересовались ДСТ? Случайностей не бывает) Случайность - это неопознанная необходимость (кто-то из великих сказал).


 Да ни с чего. В разделе о медицине, который я одно время листал периодически от нечего делать и читал про всякие болячки, висела в том числе тема про ДСТ. Посмотрел фоточки, почитал описание -- офигел. Отзывы тех, кто болеет, даже не читал вроде -- неактуально было.




> 2. Я хз как можно связать аллергию "на почти все" с той проблемой, с которой вы "подружились" с медициной. Мне тупо не хватат знаний (возможно, даже ума) для этого. Скорее всего, аллергия сама по себе, а "проблема N1" - сама по себе. Они ведь не мешает жить друг другу)


 Понял. Я наугад спросил -- может, мне это ни о чём не говорит, а доктор мне: "Батенька, так что ж вы раньше не сказали! С аллергией всё встаёт на свои места!"

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> это относилось к последнему абзацу твоего последнего поста на той странице, но цитата почему-то не вставилась. то есть - второе.


 Это, получается, про то, что нет какой-то великой цели, и хотелось бы просто жить обычной счастливой жизнью, как многие люди вокруг, но ты сам ощущаешь, что ты хреновый и почему-то для этой роли не подходишь.
Не знаю, что с этим делать. Много раз пытался делать вид, что ничего не происходит, и с кем-то общаться, куда-то ходить, что-то изучать, как раньше. Но всегда неуютно и прям видишь, что получается какая-то неестественная дичь, и ещё хуже становится от этого.
Наверное, это всё в голове, но как исправлять -- непонятно.

----------


## tempo

> Я сегодня вкусно пообедал в ресторане, а Вы меня голодом убить хотите).


 Фуа-гра изволили откушать?  :Wink:

----------


## June

> А где его правильно делают, можете подсказать?
> И спасибо за совет.


 Три года назад меня гастроэнтеролог посылал в _XEMA-Медика_, в московский филиал. Я не могу проверить правильность конторы. Может они мою кровь в унитаз вылили, чтобы не тратить дорогие реактивы, я не знаю. Поэтому советую способ, который ты можешь проконтролировать - временный отказ от продуктов, содержащих глютен. Я сам пробовал, улучшения не почувствовал. Анализ тоже показал отсутствие предрасположенности к целиакии.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Может они мою кровь в унитаз вылили, чтобы не тратить дорогие реактивы


 Может.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> В прошлом сообщении я сначала написала, что вы слишком высоко ставите людей, но потом решила стереть, потому что мы уже об этом говорили и вы признали, что это так. Вы написали: "Я отчаянно не вписываюсь, и люди даже подсознательно это чувствуют и держатся подальше, хотя раньше тянулись ко мне", но, предположу, люди итак редко тянулись к вам, они видели энергичного успешного парня, они тянули к этому; редко кому-то есть дело до других, то что вам нравилось - внешние проявления. Успех, кстати, тоже имеет обратные стороны; успешных людей не так уж и любят. Также вы продолжаете делать параллель между своей жизнью и других, для вас слишком многое значит статистика, то, что вы видите, но ведь частности бывают весомее, у каждого жизнь своя. Люди - не основа вашей. Это не сбой вселенной, а ваш внутренний. Вам было бы не тяжело начинать хоть сто раз заново, если бы вы не смотрели на других и увидели интерес в самом процессе.


 Не знаю. Если в компьютерной игре ты прошёл уже далеко, а сохранения вдруг стёрлись, проходить заново тебе, вероятно, не захочется просто потому, что это скучно. И кто-то другой здесь ни при чём.
Что касается "внешних" интересов и литературы -- это тоже похоже на то, что вокруг собираются люди, для которых я пишу, психотерапевт или вы и начинают говорить: "Вот у тебя же хорошо получается, пиши". А я сам и не хочу, меня это занятие давит.
А ещё слов можно сказать много, но я просто вижу счастливых довольных людей, у которых всё хорошо складывается, всё, за что ни возьмутся, получается, и которых любят, и вижу других людей, которые в это не вписываются, даже если прикладывают много усилий. 




> Волшебный_Эльф, так как могу пропадать, охарактеризую в целом мысли, но это только предположения, в реальной жизни всё может выглядеть иначе, видно несоизмеримо больше, к тому же из написанного вами слишком легко видится определённая картина и, предполагаю, это как раз то, что вы сами хотите показывать. То есть, мои предположения могут быть бесполезны. Образ/идеал, сверхидеи, зависимость от социума - что-то из этого стоит в основе, может быть и всё вместе, раз вам резко стало хуже и это точно не жизненные обстоятельства, значит ваши мысли всё таки наткнулись на больное место и случился конфликт. Что бы из этого не было причиной, это всё поправимо. Верю и надеюсь, что специалист или другие вещи, о которых говорилось в этой теме, помогут разобраться и, главное, вы сами сможете собрать себя.


 Если говорить о нервном срыве -- думаю, тут больше внешние обстоятельства: университет, из которого скоро отчислят, вернувшаяся бессонница и полностью сброшенное на меня домашнее животное, которое я не особо люблю. Но не исключаю, что и то, о чём вы говорите, может иметь место. Уже поотпустило.
Ещё раз благодарю за вдумчивую и конкретную поддержку. Если спустя год вы смогли сказать мне что-то новое -- значит, я ещё не всё понял и не всё попробовал.
Честно говоря, не думаю, что справлюсь. Не моего уровня задача. Может, не сразу, через несколько месяцев или через несколько лет, но всё придёт к закономерному итогу. Dead end.
Я тоже буду пропадать, потому что с сегодняшнего дня снимаюсь с места и не знаю, как у меня будет с доступом на форум.
В любом случае отпишусь как минимум о результатах сеансов по работе с бессознательным.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Три года назад меня гастроэнтеролог посылал в _XEMA-Медика_, в московский филиал.


 Понял, спасибо.




> Я не могу проверить правильность конторы. Может они мою кровь в унитаз вылили, чтобы не тратить дорогие реактивы, я не знаю. Поэтому советую способ, который ты можешь проконтролировать - временный отказ от продуктов, содержащих глютен.


 Да, усвоил этот совет ещё по прошлому сообщению. Принял к сведению, благодарю.

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Фуа-гра изволили откушать?


 tempo, а Вы как про фуа-гра догадались). Просто решил, что принцип "клин клином вышибают" ничем не хуже голодания  :Big Grin:

----------


## Мираж

> Это, получается, про то, что нет какой-то великой цели, и хотелось бы просто жить обычной счастливой жизнью, как многие люди вокруг, но ты сам ощущаешь, что ты хреновый и почему-то для этой роли не подходишь.
> Не знаю, что с этим делать. Много раз пытался делать вид, что ничего не происходит, и с кем-то общаться, куда-то ходить, что-то изучать, как раньше. Но всегда неуютно и прям видишь, что получается какая-то неестественная дичь, и ещё хуже становится от этого.
> Наверное, это всё в голове, но как исправлять -- непонятно.


 Именно. Абсолютно идентичное состояние. Только я, кажется, нашел его причину, хотя проблему это не решило совсем, но если причина верна, то в таком случае и решения для меня не будет. 
Возможно я всегда (а не только в последнее время) хотел другой жизни (в другое время, в другом месте, в других условиях, с другими людьми, другим человеком), просто раньше не задумывался об этом. Не могу сказать, что текущая жизнь чем-то особенна плоха, просто всегда хотелось, чтобы всё было по-другому. Возможно, из-за этого и пропал интерес к моей дальнейшей жизни - тяжело искренне играть в спектакле, который тебе совсем не нравится.
После того, как сто раз переосмыслил текущее состояние, я понял, что для меня проблема решения не имеет, вернее, оно только одно - частичное и максимально радикальное. Можно, конечно, сделать вид, что все нормально и жить дальше, занимаясь чем и где угодно, но лучше от этого не станет, я-то всегда буду знать, что всё это теперь неправда и не по-настоящему.

----------


## tempo

> tempo, а Вы как про фуа-гра догадались).


 Осторожне с клиньями, а то вышибете последний.., и будет вместо "гутен морген" - "гутен готт"  :Smile:

----------


## Ocean_ovna

> Осторожне с клиньями, а то вышибете последний.., и будет вместо "гутен морген" - "гутен готт"


 Так мы же для этого здесь и собрались, арент ю? как говорят англичане  :Smile:

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Именно. Абсолютно идентичное состояние. Только я, кажется, нашел его причину, хотя проблему это не решило совсем, но если причина верна, то в таком случае и решения для меня не будет. 
> Возможно я всегда (а не только в последнее время) хотел другой жизни (в другое время, в другом месте, в других условиях, с другими людьми, другим человеком), просто раньше не задумывался об этом. Не могу сказать, что текущая жизнь чем-то особенна плоха, просто всегда хотелось, чтобы всё было по-другому. Возможно, из-за этого и пропал интерес к моей дальнейшей жизни - тяжело искренне играть в спектакле, который тебе совсем не нравится.
> После того, как сто раз переосмыслил текущее состояние, я понял, что для меня проблема решения не имеет, вернее, оно только одно - частичное и максимально радикальное. Можно, конечно, сделать вид, что все нормально и жить дальше, занимаясь чем и где угодно, но лучше от этого не станет, я-то всегда буду знать, что всё это теперь неправда и не по-настоящему.


 Мне эти чувства близки и понятны. 
У меня то же самое, только "отзеркаленное": мне моя жизнь всегда абсолютно нравилась -- вплоть до даты рождения и первой буквы фамилии. И я хотел жить эту обычную жизнь по её логичному сценарию, другой жизни мне было не надо. Но теперь -- из-за событий последнего года -- жизнь совершенно другая. А другой, повторюсь, мне было не надо. 
Поэтому мне теперь тоже неинтересно. И я тоже всегда буду знать, что всё это неправда.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

Вернулся.

Как и собирался, поработал со специалистом, занимающимся бессознательным. Работал по методике, которую наиболее близко можно описать как имплозивную терапию. Вкратце: психотерапевт при помощи определённых команд для мозга вызывает у тебя в памяти наиболее травмирующие воспоминания, зачастую полузабытые и неочевидные. Начинаешь "видеть картинки". Твоя задача -- внимательно просматривать эти картинки, стараясь разглядеть, что именно в них причиняет боль, и снять её.
Не вдаваясь в подробности: у меня все подобные воспоминания -- про недолюбленность и обесцененность. Операция сама по себе, похоже, играет ещё меньшую роль, чем я думал -- я бы легко её перенёс, не будь в той ситуации рядом других, близких людей. Это было для меня неожиданным и неприятным открытием -- я бы никогда не сказал, что у меня есть с этим проблемы, и весь последний год, пока работал на рациональном уровне, в эту сторону даже не копал. 

Результатами... доволен, наверное. Причины моего состояния прояснились, и боль поутихла. 
Что следовало бы делать дальше -- пока не знаю.

----------


## tempo

Похоже на технику, именуемую "перепросмотр".
Особенно интересно наблюдать, вспоминанию чего именно сопротивляешься.
Рад за Эльфа )

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

Начал принимать антидепрессант сертралин (он же "Золофт"). Контрольный срок -- 4 недели. За это время должен проявиться положительный эффект, если он будет.

----------


## Wasted

> Начал принимать антидепрессант сертралин (он же "Золофт"). Контрольный срок -- 4 недели. За это время должен проявиться положительный эффект, если он будет.


 
Молодца! От это правильно.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Начал принимать антидепрессант сертралин (он же "Золофт"). Контрольный срок -- 4 недели. За это время должен проявиться положительный эффект, если он будет.


 Эффект можете от них не заметить, возможно только в стрессовых ситуациях осознаёте их в полную меру. Но советую это время потратить ещё на разбор своих полетов, ибо не исключаю, что будет попроще под АД с этим.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Молодца! От это правильно.


 Я за последний год слышал множество прямо противоположных мнений от множества самых разных людей: начиная с того, что антидепрессанты в моём случае строго противопоказаны, и заканчивая тем, что принимать их нужно было сразу и я уже всё прошляпил. Так что уже и не знаю, правильно ли. 
Спасибо за поддержку!



> Эффект можете от них не заметить, возможно только в стрессовых ситуациях осознаёте их в полную меру. Но советую это время потратить ещё на разбор своих полетов, ибо не исключаю, что будет попроще под АД с этим.


 Я собираюсь отслеживать наличие эффекта от них по трём проверяемым критериям: сон, тревожность, мотивация и настроение.
Спасибо за рекомендацию насчёт "разбора полётов" -- вспомнилось, что читал/слышал, будто некоторые психотерапевты сначала обязательно прописывают курс АД и только после этого начинают заниматься собственно психотерапией, поскольку без курса АД это было бы просто-напросто бесполезно.

----------


## June

> Начал принимать антидепрессант сертралин


 Кстати, СИОЗС могут заметно ускорить моторику кишечника, а трициклические АД, наоборот, её замедлить.

Думаю, на тревожность, мотивацию и настроение в большинстве случаев правильнее влиять коррекцией мышления и поведения. Про сон не задумывался, он у меня всегда был хорошим. Слышал, что на сон положительно влияют прогулки на свежем воздухе при дневном свете, способствуют выработке того же серотонина. Я стараюсь даже в рабочие дни хотя бы час погулять по парку.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Кстати, СИОЗС могут заметно ускорить моторику кишечника, а трициклические АД, наоборот, её замедлить.


 Ага, я уже предвкушаю.




> Думаю, на тревожность, мотивацию и настроение в большинстве случаев правильнее влиять коррекцией мышления и поведения. Про сон не задумывался, он у меня всегда был хорошим. Слышал, что на сон положительно влияют прогулки на свежем воздухе при дневном свете, способствуют выработке того же серотонина. Я стараюсь даже в рабочие дни хотя бы час погулять по парку.


 Согласен, поэтому параллельно стараюсь менять образ жизни. 
Благодарю за совет по улучшению качества сна. Стараюсь совершать ежедневные прогулки, хотя меня не всегда хватает на час, да и дневного света всё меньше.

----------


## June

> да и дневного света всё меньше.


 Печально. В коже под действием солнечного света синтезируется витамин d, а он, в свою очередь, способствует превращению триптофана в серотонин. Поскольку солнца мало и через одежду оно не проходит, нужно налегать на продукты, богатые этим витамином.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

Принимал "Золофт" положенные 4 недели, параллельно худо-бедно налаживая образ жизни. По моим субъективным ощущениям было так: "Золофт" просто овощил и глушил любую сознательную деятельность -- по итогу встаёшь, бездумно втыкаешь в экран или через силу выполняешь работу по дому, ложишься спать. Чувствовал себя гораздо хуже. После отмены ощутил, насколько даже при "депрессии" мои разум и душа живее и деятельнее.

Антидепрессанты сейчас не принимаю. Своих прежних "проблем" не решил, хотя пробовал ещё пару мелких вариантов.

Сил отписаться сразу после тех 4х недель не было.

----------


## June

Странно, по описанию у препарата такого эффекта быть не должно. Может тебе его под прикрытием нейролептиков назначили, и от них такой эффект?

Вообще, я на своём опыте тоже пришёл к выводу: таблетки мне ничем не помогут. Нужно брать в руки лопату и разгребать свои проблемы. Иного пути нет, только печень посадишь.

----------


## tempo

О боже. Тихий глас разума наконец-то услышан носителем оного...

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> Странно, по описанию у препарата такого эффекта быть не должно. Может тебе его под прикрытием нейролептиков назначили, и от них такой эффект?


 Да, знаю, что не должно. Но такие ощущения у меня были. Негативные мысли ушли, но только потому, что вообще все мысли ушли. 
Нейролептиков не было, принимал только этот препарат.




> Вообще, я на своём опыте тоже пришёл к выводу: таблетки мне ничем не помогут. Нужно брать в руки лопату и разгребать свои проблемы. Иного пути нет, только печень посадишь.


 Всё так. Вышел из совсем уж критического состояния -- отвечаешь себе на вопрос, _зачем_ тебе разгребать свои проблемы, и работаешь. Либо не отвечаешь и идёшь другим путём, как завещал дедушка Ленин.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

> О боже. Тихий глас разума наконец-то услышан носителем оного...


 *tempo*, не совсем понял смысл реплики. Перерывать всю тему лень. Вы изначально настаивали на том, что АДы фуфло?

P.S. Разумом я вроде бы пользовался всю жизнь до нервного срыва и старался пользоваться исключительно его силами после. Чёткого ответа он пока не дал.

----------


## tempo

Волшебный_Эльф, я об изменившемся отношении джуна к психотропам.

(цитирование, ...ть, снова не работает)

----------


## Unity

Хвала всем возможным богам, пустоте сего универсума и атеистическому вакууму!.. 
Наконец, свершилось!..



> Вообще, я на своём опыте тоже пришёл к выводу: таблетки мне ничем не помогут. Нужно брать в руки лопату и разгребать свои проблемы. Иного пути нет, только печень посадишь.


 Казалось, такой не наступит день, но поступь Прогресса ну и эволюции всё-таки пришла - даже и туда, _где редко бывает свет_...
Химия - ничто, лишь самогипноз, жалкое плацебо для слабых душой людей, завсегда нуждающихся в неких "костылях" "на помощь" своему сознанию. 
Только молчание, ясное внимание и адекватная обстоятельствам активность - истинный ключ к... "спасению".
И ничто иное: или же интеллектуальный ад и самообман, или тишина внутри и чёткие шаги для решения любой возникающей на пути проблемы. 
Если мистер *June* сумел _Пробудиться_ ну и осознать эти "постулаты" - то равно любой Здесь - также может "подняться с колен" и высушить слёзы, узреть корень бед, терзающих ранее - и не повторять опять ранивших ошибок.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, ради справедливости заметим, что не всякая таблетка бессмысленна и вредна.
Напримерр, без своих таблеток я гарантиррованно отправился бы уже к чертям на вилы, а сними имею возможность подготовиться к встрече ))

----------


## Unity

Всё это - об общечеловеческом стремлении "вылечиться от всего" - попросту по мановению коей-то "волшебной палочки", безо приложения _собственных усилий_.

----------


## Волшебный_Эльф

Добрый вечер, я диспетчер!

Я всё ещё жив (держу в курсе). Проходил психотерапию у частника, кушал эсциталопрам (шведский Ципралекс) и сам старался хоть как-то действовать — работать, общаться, даже путешествовать немного. Из-за подорожания и отсутствия денях летом перестал пить АДы, и первый же серьёзный стресс выкинул меня обратно в оче плохое состояние. 
Уже месяца полтора вообще ничего не приносит удовольствия и почти нет сил работать, от нефиг делать откопал свой старый аккаунт здесь.

Своей проблемы не решил, потому что это, строго говоря, и не "проблема", а что-то из области экзистенциальщины. Остаётся ощущение доживания, ошибочности происходящего и бессмысленности.

Так и завис где-то посередине: и ни могу принять свою жизнь, и ни отказываюсь от неё. Но тут таких много, в общем-то.

Почитал свежие темы, было приятно увидеть тех, с кем общался 2-3 года назад. Всем добра  :Embarrassment:

----------

